# OMG Mike are you kidding me???



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

PLEASE stop giving advice... you really have no clue. Even though your heart might be in the right place yu are waaaaaaaay off base. A dog enthusiast is NOT a fanatic like you described and they are NOT stay at home jobless people with nothing better to do. I definately work my ass off and have 6 dogs in my home 3 of which are owner rejects (foster dogs). Dogs end up in shelters 9 times out of 10 because of owner failure not because of any fault of the dog, and 1000 years ago the only dogs that were really ever mentioned (even in the bible) are greyhounds and pharoah hounds. All dogs were originally bred to make man's life easier and many are still used in everyday work on farms and other occupations. Those that have outlived their usefulness as working dogs have been bred differently to highlight different qualities and looks (which I totally disagree with) once you breed a dog for "is it pretty" then you lose the true essence of the breed. 

All I can say is WOW... I am now dumber for having watched that video...

Sorry if this seems hostile or if I have offended anyone but it is people like this that give bad advice and a bad name to those of us who truly work to better *all *of dogdome and the people who love them... lumps bumps drool shedding and all.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I posted it on the other thread  How could nobody notice?!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I am in fact a stay at home jobless dog enthusiast. 

Looks like I need to find out who this Mike guy is. Sounds fun.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I posted about it in his 'perfect puppy' thread. I said it there and I'll say it again, that video made lol on so many levels. 

First of all one of my girls is a herding mix and the other is a husky mix. According to his logic they should be currently destroying my house, maybe I should wake them up to tell them? They should also be miserable, perhaps I should try to find a way to keep them from smiling so much.

Secondly, most of the people on this forum have a job (I feel like that was meant as a direct blow to all of us), myself included. And many work full time.

Third, his whole idea on shelter dogs just makes me sick. He's already been proven a liar by saying the shelters in his area have nothing but pit bulls when they've been banned where he lives for a number of years. So I'm sure the shelter is adopting them out left and right. 

I could go on and on, but I'll just stop. Not before I say that in no way do I think he is a mainstream dog owner, not even close.

ETA: Just one more thing, any dog enthusiast knows that breeds are not the same and have different requirements.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

This is Strauss destroying my house after he has killed all the small animals and children:


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

There's no way I'm watching all that. I couldn't watch it much longer after he said "Dog enthusiasts are people who put dogs on equal level or above humans, and think they're children in fur suits."

I realize that there are people who treat dogs like humans, but those are not what I would consider people who really love dogs. People who truly love dogs would do the research and realize that dogs are a separate species from us, and will treat them as such.

I have always valued the feelings and well being of animals over human beings. I generally don't tend to like humans very much. I find humans to be impure and untrustworthy. Dogs are innocent in if not every way, most ways in my opinion, and will be loyal to you as long as you are to them. I don't see what's so wrong with valuing animals more, as long as you are doing so properly.

I want to kick him.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think this guy has met any of these so called "Dog enthusiasts," and they're just imaginary.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Xeph said:


> This is Strauss destroying my house after he has killed all the small animals and children:


OMG HOW CAN YOU KEEP HIM?! HE SHOULD DEFINITELY BE TAKEN TO A SHELTER NOW.

Here are my two miserable dogs surely contemplating chewing through the walls.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Why does there seem to be so many nuts on this forum?? Is there always this many (I could name at least three or four right now) or are we going through a phase??

(Mike, everyone on here knows that different breeds can have different requirements, and we know that huskies need lots of exercise. We also know that certain breeds require having a job. Do you even read the posts and advice given in this fourm??) 

You are also sooooo wrong about shelter dogs. And your friend who got the husky should have done some freaking research and she would have known better!!! Did she come on here and ask people if a husky would be right for her?? Get a clue.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh lets not forget the evil baby eating Pit bulls

here is a pit bull in its natural habitat ...eating the face off a small 8 yr old girl









not to be confused with the equally terrifying cartoon watching Pit bull


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

pugmom don't forget Pit Bulls can't get along with any other animals like other dogs or small creatures!




And *GASP* Both of the dogs posted in the first photo were rescues!!!!! They both have to be full of behavioral issues! Even though they are both great dogs, and no issues at all... odd...


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Mike seems to need to way overexplain his decision to purchase a maltipoo. That is all I can get from this.

I extracted one reasonable piece of advice which is to know your own limitations when it comes to owning and training a dog. (ie - mike should probably never own a husky, but he knows this and that in itself is somewhat self-aware)

The problem is that he is applying his limitations to ALL dog owners. I am a pretty average dog owner. But my limitations are different, and so my high-energy hunting/herding mutt who can hike for hours, loves to fetch and is fun and easy to train fits my lifestyle.

Otherwise, that video kind of made me embarrassed for the guy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It doesn't matter anyway. None of our dogs are white with black pigment. They're all mutts from shady shelters.

I'm embarrassed for the dog....not that the dog knows.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

YES!!! finally a place were we can all talk about the stupid things this man says. All of your pitbulls should be in a shelter by now, especially yours pugmom since it looks like its biting the little girls face. (I LOVE all the pictures, they're so cute!)


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess in a way I treat my dog like a furry human -- she likes to drink a beer with me! (seriously she loves beer. I have to drink beer in a bottle or she puts he face right in the beer glass and drinks it.)


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh don't forget we all apparently have between 9-15 dogs in our homes. They must be hiding under our furniture.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

If it were up to Pepper, we WOULD have 9-15 dogs in the house. Just for her. And she would be the leader of them all.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

upendi'smommy said:


> Oh don't forget we all apparently have between 9-15 dogs in our homes. They must be hiding under our furniture.


So THAT'S why all my dog treats go missing so fast! Man, and here I thought it was my Mother stopping by while I am at WORK and taking my dog home with her for the day because she misses him... Man, I can't believe I missed the other 9-15 dogs in my house.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have no idea where my other 13 dogs are...must be the shelter.

They had behavioral issues.

Pugmom, the only thing that would have made that picture better was if Jean Luc Picard was in it with his famous double face palm.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Trixie said:


> I guess in a way I treat my dog like a furry human -- she likes to drink a beer with me! (seriously she loves beer. I have to drink beer in a bottle or she puts he face right in the beer glass and drinks it.)


Haha, Sandy is the same way with wine!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I have no idea where my other 13 dogs are...must be the shelter.
> 
> They had behavioral issues.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Trixie said:


> I guess in a way I treat my dog like a furry human -- she likes to drink a beer with me! (seriously she loves beer. I have to drink beer in a bottle or she puts he face right in the beer glass and drinks it.)


Find me a "grain-free" beer, and we'll see how Basil feels about it, lol!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Pugmom, the only thing that would have made that picture better was if Jean Luc Picard was in it with his famous double face palm.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I <3 you Darkmoon.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

Funny, the guy who chastises people who treat their dogs like humans is holding his dog like a baby.

Anyhow, I adopted my adult dog from a rescue, who rescued him from a shelter. So what does that make him, a shelter dog or a rescue dog? By the way, he's an Australian Shepherd/Australian Cattle Dog mix. Let me tell you how active he is at home...he follows me around the house, lays on the couch, and he snores. He'll bark when there's someone at the door, though. Oh, and I leave my stuff laying around the house all the time, and he's never chewed up a single thing. I even left all my camping gear out all week, because I was too lazy to put it away until the following weekend. He didn't touch any of it. Once in awhile, he'll move a shoe across the room, but there aren't even teeth marks in them. I have a medium sized yard, but he only goes outside to poop or pee. He'll watch a bird if it's in the tree, but that's about it. However, I take him to dog parks and let him run off leash everyday for at least an hour, and on the days I don't, I take him hiking. He is one happy dog. He seems to know what energy level is appropriate for home, and what energy level is appropriate for other places. 

I was allergic to my dog, but with the right amount of effort on my part, I rarely have an allergic reaction. I even bath him maybe once every three weeks, and I brush him regularly. I feed my dog California Natural dog food, because I want him to eat good food. If I can no longer afford to feed him high quality food, then I would downgrade. As long as I have the means to, I don't see any reason to feed him a lesser quality kibble.

I really despise that you tell us that "dog enthusiasts" are adamant that all dogs are good dogs, all the while you are seemingly painting dogs that are not maltipoos with the same brush. Especially the way you lump all the "shelter dogs" into the same category.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Who is this guy?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If I judge from his posts, the (failed) second coming of Canine Christ.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL. Are you kidding me?! I didn't even watch the video and I know its gonna be hilarious to watch... because he doesn't know what the heck he is talking about! I'm even better than him and let me tell you... that is surprising!


This is Rebel demonstrating that he is never to be trusted outside and always on the look-out to kill something. Sigh, how could I own such a killer?!:










This is Rebel trying to get to my face so he can maul it... He just can't be trusted with a tongue like that (HORRIBLE old picture, but whatever!):










This is him showing that he should never be trusted with other dogs:










This is Harleigh.. She is a rescue dog! Today she is showing us that since she is a shelter dog that she cannot learn anything and is totally worthless *rolls eyes*(we were practicing the wait command! She has carrots on her paws):










BTW Xeph... I officially want to steal Strauss! Just to let you know....


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry Xeph... I know you had it in another thread but I felt this was worthy of it's own thread... 

Wow that damn black pit should be killed and kept away from small children.. how DARE you. (pft)...and that poor ferrett being subjected to god knows what untold torture from that lovely red pit... and xeph you better get that shepherd mutt put down right away before he kills another baby... Just like this dangerous pure bred bull terrier


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> BTW Xeph... I officially want to steal Strauss! Just to let you know....


Get in line  lol!


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Dog_Shrink -- that picture is HILARIOUS. Seriously, I just laughed out loud.

I wish I could post some pictures of my terrible, house-destroying sporting/herding breed. Especially all that sleeping she does while we are working. The horror!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15, All of those pics are incredibly adorable!!!!!!!
(I especially love the one of him trying the eat your face, and the carrot paws )


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I would also like to point out how while that child is tormenting the dog (good tolerant dog) he IS still being SUPERVISED!!!!! SOMEBODY has to be taking the picture! 

Intelligence +1830124817491285219752185721 !!!!!

Vicious cat killer:









And baby mauler (he's tasting him for the right seasoning):


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

So this guy is of the mindset that dogs in shelters deserve to be there? That they deserve to be put down? Really?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Xeph, Pugmom... We all 3 have issues on our hands. 

All of our dogs are just so dangerous... Surely they are just waiting for the moment, to just turn and eat these children.. or in my case, Monkey child... 


Poor Poor kids...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here's the remnants of my cat:


























For those that just had a minor heart attack, he's eating turkey.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Hershey he is of the mindset that the only good dogs are whippets greyhounds and of course his lovely maltipoo... just search his posts and you'll see where all this is coming from... He says that only dog "enthusiats" are talented enough to own a shelter dog, that they're all turned over because of behavioral issues and that NO ONE should ever own one unless they're some sort of doggie guru... Everyone should support back yard breeders and get doodle hybrids and that the only way to tell a true pure bred dog is if it's white with black pigment on the nose and eye liner... enuff said???


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Since everyone's posing pictures of their unruling working breeds and vicious shelter dogs, I suppose I post a pic of my evil, demonic rescued dog 










BLOOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

My Dog Bishop said:


> However, I take him to dog parks and let him run off leash everyday for at least an hour, and on the days I don't,.


This is why your dog is behaving at home. That was the point of the video. 

Many, MANY people cannot afford the hour a day or have to drive out to a dog park. 

Many mainstream potential dog owners do not undersand the imporntance of excersize in a dog. People Training For Dogs DVD basically says to excersize a hard to handle breed to resolve behavioral issues and speaks about anxiety and other problems that arise from dogs not getting enough excersize. 

I would wager, that most people think you take a dog out to excersize for fun or for the dog to 'stay in physical shape' or something like that. Actually the dog needs the excersize for good behavioral/mental health so it doesn't do things like chew up the house or bark its head off.

My video teaches a very good lesson to a potential dog owner on the importnace of breed selection. 

Also, if a mainstream owner gave up a 7 month old to a shelter because it was too much to handle, why one earth would I recommend a new mainstreme owner pick up a dog that was already given up? That is asking for trouble. 

Shelters should be for pro's and enthusiests only due to the potential requirements of these dogs. Why would you recommend a mainstream dog owner that doesn't even understand dogs at all to go to shelter to pick out a 1 year old dog that was given up by someone else? Why would anyone endorse that?

Rescues are different and I endorse them for anyone who wants a dog as the caregiver will know the temperments much better.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Well Hershey he is of the mindset that the only good dogs are whippets greyhounds and of course his lovely maltipoo... just search his posts and you'll see where all this is coming from... He says that only dog "enthusiats" are talented enough to own a shelter dog, that they're all turned over because of behavioral issues and that NO ONE should ever own one unless they're some sort of doggie guru... Everyone should support back yard breeders and get doodle hybrids and that the only way to tell a true pure bred dog is if it's white with black pigment on the nose and eye liner... enuff said???




one word for that. and that word is "ugh". i guess it hasn't occurred to him that there are people with larger properties who want a dog that they can enjoy both inside and outside.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow... that video goes on for TEN minutes! That is way too long for any internet video, IMO.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't resist. Because herding breeds also aren't to be trusted in a home environment. 

Clearly she's about to eat this poor boy.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

When a maltipoo can do this:










I'll reconsider my choice of breeds.

(I really just wanted to post this amazing picture we got of her in September)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> My video teaches a very good lesson to a potential dog owner on the importnace of breed selection.


Doesn't teach anybody anything but how to find Tylenol.



> Also, if a *mainstream* owner gave up a 7 month old to a shelter because it was too much to handle, why one earth would I recommend a new *mainstreme* owner pick up a dog that was already given up?


SO CLOSE! And to answer your question, you wouldn't because you're ignorant, foolish, and enjoy being that way (clearly).

Many people attend my kennel club that have shelter dogs, mutts and purebreds (Inga and Keechak can attest to this). Those dogs have the same issues other dogs have. Pulling on the leash, mouthing, don't know commands...they're normal 

If shelter dogs were only for pros and enthusiasts we'd be in even MORE trouble with homeless dogs than we are now x.x


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's some of my killer american bulldog/boxer cross Ollie... but at least he's pure bred with his white coat and black pigment...



























Look how he's killing and tearing up that couch...









Yep he's soooo active...


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

We take Herrick to the dog park so he can socialize with other dogs as well as have fun running around, since we don't have a yard. This doesn't mean that we don't give him his 2 daily walks. Some people may take their dogs to the dog park because they work and cannot walk them, but this does not mean that they are bad owners or that their dogs are out of control. You seriously need to stop making yourself feel good about what you are saying. And finally, what is it with you and "MAINSTREAM" dog owners?


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Poor Poor kids...


Since the pitbull is obviously not a threat to your child, I guess you do leave the pitbull alone with your child?

This is where the hypocracy comes in.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

lol Dog_Shrink, I love that last picture


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Since the pitbull is obviously not a threat to your child, I guess you do leave the pitbull alone with your child?


Since Darkmoon is an intelligent human being with common sense, I'd wager the answer is no 

Part of being a good dog owner is NOT setting your dog up to fail.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> This is why your dog is behaving at home. That was the point of the video.
> 
> Many, MANY people cannot afford the hour a day or have to drive out to a dog park.
> 
> ...


Your video does NOT teach a very good lesson about breed selection. You're basically advocating the idea that shelter dogs should just be euthanized, because they're all demons with behavioral issues. You make it sound like the breeds are the problems, not the prospective owner's "cognizant" decision. I am an average person, working 40-50 hours a week, and I live alone. Well, I live alone with my dog. I still make it work with my active, herding dog mix. I don't need my dog to do all these amazing tricks... all I want for him is to be well behaved, which he is. He was well behaved when I adopted him. He never makes a lot of noise outside the dog park. He doesn't beg for food. He never chewed up anything. Heck, he never even jumps on people. I can't take credit for making him well behaved. He was like that when I got him.

I already mentioned that my dog was in a shelter. Not all dogs in shelters were owner-surrendered. Mine was actually picked up as a stray, probably because some irresponsible person let the dog escape. He had no tags and was not microchipped. The owners obviously didn't come looking for him, because he got put up for adoption. So while it may be that previous owners didn't know what they were getting into (like your not-so-smart friend with the adopted Husky), please don't continue to make the assumptions that you are currently making.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow Mike. Wow. I just.. there are SO many things I could say.. but it wouldn't change your mindset. You've had a dog for 10 days? Wow.. I'm impressed.. I figured by day 9 he'd be a "Bad dog" and shipped off to the shelter... Naturally this would not be your fault. 

Tell me.. if you have absolutely no time for a dog.. why did you get one?


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

i have resisted making any comments thus far throughout all of the threads mike has participated in but now, I just want to say a few things. 

I have had my dog for 3 1/2 years. He is my very first dog. I knew absolutely nothing about dogs before I got him. I actually didn't like dogs before I got him.

He found me. I was not looking for a dog, but he just so happened to be in the middle of the road in the middle of no where extremely skinny and covered in fleas. He was about 6 months old at the time.

I work a full time job, a part time job and go to school full time at night and on the weekends. In addition to this, my dog and I do agility, take training classes for fun, he has his CGC (canine good citizen) certificate, and we participate in animal assisted therapy (we go visit the patients at the hospitals). And here's the kicker...he's a pit bull mix.

I haven't watched mike's video and honestly I don't care to.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> My video teaches a very good lesson to a potential dog owner on the importnace of breed selection.
> 
> Also, if a mainstream owner gave up a 7 month old to a shelter because it was too much to handle, why one earth would I recommend a new mainstreme owner pick up a dog that was already given up? That is asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


Where do you get these ideas about shelter dogs?? 
MOST dogs in shelters are there because:

a. their family moved out of state and it was either too hard to take their dog with them, or they moved to a place that doesn't allow dogs. 

b. they are having a baby and think they won't have time for the baby & a dog. 

c. They didn't realize that they would have to actually TRAIN a dog. 

d. they didn't realize that they would have to take their dog for a walk. 

e. novelty wore off and they just can't be bothered by the responsibility. 

f. the dog was a gift that they really didn't even want in the first place.

g. they got lost.

h. several other reasons besides having behavioral problems.

The MAJORITY of dogs in shelters are there because of the owner's problems, not any behavioral problems!

And, the majority of dogs who are surrendered because of "behavioral problems" are simply normal dog behaviors that just need a little bit of simple training such as chewing or house training.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Since Darkmoon is an intelligent human being with common sense, I'd wager the answer is no
> 
> Part of being a good dog owner is NOT setting your dog up to fail.


LOL. You are correct Xeph.

I would not leave my pup alone with my Nephew just due to the fact that I do not want my Nephew to be licked to the point where he dies from laughter/slobber. 

I don't care if my dog was a decedent of Lassie, he wouldn't be left alone with my nephew. That is part of being a responsible dog owner. 

Oh an guess what? I'm what most people would consider a "new" dog owner... I've only owned dogs for about 2 1/2 years now. All of my dogs have been from the shelter.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

mikedavid00 said:


> This is why your dog is behaving at home. That was the point of the video.
> 
> Many, MANY people cannot afford the hour a day or have to drive out to a dog park.
> 
> ...


If a person can't set aside just ONE hour a day for their dog, they shouldn't even own one. If you're that busy, you've got bigger things going on in your life and you don't need to be dealing with a dog. Seriously, it's not that hard to get off your butt and give up a couple episodes of Family Guy, or whatever, and start prioritizing.

Also, ever heard the phrase "One man's trash is another man's treasure?" Just because one person gave up an "unruly" dog doesn't mean that that dog is ruined and unsuitable for adoption. The next person that comes along might want a high-energy jogging buddy and would have no problem taking care of that dog's needs. BTW, Basil has had several owners, and most of them gave him back up because of his Separation Anxiety. However, when I adopted him, I took action and started trying to manage and reduce the symptoms of his SA. If you're saying that Basil shouldn't have been offered up for adoption because some other person who didn't care as much wasn't able to handle him, even though I CAN... well, I just don't know what to say about that. BTW, I'm not your typical "enthusiast," I'm a full time college student struggling to make ends meet, but I can still make time for my dog, and I put forth a lot more effort than _your_ "mainstream owner." Oh yeah, and he's my first dog, so I am by no means and expert.

Also, _your_ "mainstream owner" doesn't sound like a person that should have dogs. Knows absolutely nothing about dogs, and isn't willing to put forth any effort..?? THE BEST piece of advice that you need to be giving those people isn't "Don't get a shelter dog, and don't get a working breed!" Instead you should be preaching KNOWLEDGE and RESEARCH. A person will know if they can handle a dog if they do their research and find out what they can and cannot handle. And they will know HOW to handle it if they research how. Avoiding "difficult" dogs is just a crutch, and you can't expect every purebred companion breed puppy to stay perfect forever. Sooner or later their purebred, not working stock puppies will still develop behavioral issues just like any other dog, and unless they know how to deal with said issues, their back at square one and the shelters will keep getting more and more cramped.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> This is why your dog is behaving at home. Why would you recommend a mainstream dog owner that doesn't even understand dogs at all to go to shelter to pick out a 1 year old dog that was given up by someone else? Why would anyone endorse that?


If a person didn't understand a dog at all, I would recommend that this person not get a dog at all. Simple.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If a person exercises a dog as they should both physically and mentally, they shouldn't have any issues, and if they DO then it comes down to GENETIC temperament.

Please stop saying mainstream Mr. Palin. You are not a Maverick.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

How about this crazy dog that was dumped at the shelter at 7 by his owners because he had an acl injury they didn't care to fix... he's got soooo many behavioral issues... like heartbreak...










Or this toy fox terrier that was kept for THREE years in a plastic cat carrier by his HANDLER... He's gotta be psycho...










Or this shelter reject that was able to detect my husband's diabetes going too low or too high with out ANY special training...










or this rottie pup that was dumped in a shelter in West Virginia holding a perfect stay at 12 weeks... she's certainly a baby killer










They'd all be dead if it wasn't for us... so NOW you want to tell me that only dog pros can get shelter dogs and be able to manage them???


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Xeph said:


> If a person exercises a dog as they should both physically and mentally, they shouldn't have any issues, and if they DO then it comes down to GENETIC temperament.
> 
> Please stop saying mainstream Mr. Palin. You are not a Maverick.


haha very good xeph.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You know what I love guys?

Unicorns. Unicorns and dragons.

And turtles. Turtles are awesome. I think I want a turtle sundae.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

No dog of any breed should ever be left unattended with a child. Any dog of any breed will bite, and a lot of children do not understand canine body language and how to act around dogs , and will get up in the dog's face and tease it. Recipe for disaster. A pomeranian killed an infant a few years ago, when they were left unattended.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> Why does there seem to be so many nuts on this forum??


Because this is the internet. The ratio of crazies to normal people is higher online than anywhere else.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Xeph said:


> You know what I love guys?
> 
> Unicorns. Unicorns and dragons.
> 
> And turtles. Turtles are awesome. I think I want a turtle sundae.


I love that turtle on Kung Fu Panda 

And the noodle making duck!


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

HersheyBear said:


> No dog of any breed should ever be left unattended with a child. Any dog of any breed will bite, and a lot of children do not understand canine body language and how to act around dogs , and will get up in the dog's face and tease it. Recipe for disaster. A pomeranian killed an infant a few years ago, when they were left unattended.


What age would consider it safe to be alone in a room with a dog? My kids are 8 and 10 years old and they are alone with Sandy lots of times. I'm confindent they know how to act around her. I would never leave her alone with a small child though, or even children the same age as my kids who aren't well aquainted with her, even though she is a good dog and pretty tolerant.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

> You know what I love guys?
> 
> 
> And turtles. Turtles are awesome. I think I want a turtle sundae.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


<dies laughing>


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> What age would consider it safe to be alone in a room with a dog? My kids are 8 and 10 years old and they are alone with Sandy lots of times. I'm confindent they know how to act around her. I would never leave her alone with a small child though, or even children the same age as my kids who aren't well aquainted with her, even though she is a good dog and pretty tolerant.



I wouldn't leave any child alone with any dog, of any breed, personally. Accidents can and will happen. If the kids are horsing around, as kids do, and one of them accidentally steps on the dog's tail or falls on the dog - bang, a serious bite for the child and more than likely a death sentence for the dog. All in the blink of an eye. And its happened more times than you would think.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*rofl!!!!!* awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


LOL! I showed this to my boyfriend and he gave me a funny look for thinking it was so funny


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

HersheyBear said:


> I wouldn't leave any child alone with any dog, of any breed, personally. Accidents can and will happen. If the kids are horsing around, as kids do, and one of them accidentally steps on the dog's tail or falls on the dog - bang, a serious bite for the child and more than likely a death sentence for the dog. All in the blink of an eye. And its happened more times than you would think.


I understand.
there must be some cutoff point though?.... 12? 14? 16?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep shelter dogs are totally all there because of behavioral issues...Like this guy...










Does he desirve to die by lethal heartstick euthanasia in 7 days??? Yep sure does according to Mike...

Or this guy...










totally desirves to die...

and these babies...










It's absolutely their fault they were born because no mainstream dog owner ever has an unplanned pregnancy...

Or this poor girl...










It's totally her fault she got pregnant and she should be killed simply for the fact that she's a pitbull... There's NO WAY any of these dogs are in the shelter because of OWNER FAILURE now is there... 

It's ignorence like yours Mike that is going to KILL all of these dogs at this shelter and several more because NO one can handle them... they're just so behaviorally challenged...

Grow up and quit being part of the problem...


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Nargle said:


> LOL! I showed this to my boyfriend and he gave me a funny look for thinking it was so funny


I think the reporter lady should have been creative in her response to that


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah....I'd trust my 12 year old brother with my Shepherds.

My mom let him (at 8) walk Strauss in the neighborhood ALONE one day and she seriously didn't understand why I had a problem with it.

I was LIVID!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> I understand.
> there must be some cutoff point though?.... 12? 14? 16?


I would definitely say that _most_ 16 year olds (even 12 and 14) could be trusted alone with a dog. 

I'm 17 right now... That means I was around 15 or so when we got Rebel and I was the one who was with him pretty much all the time, especially during summer.

I guess it really all depends on the kid.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> I understand.
> there must be some cutoff point though?.... 12? 14? 16?



well i'm not really a fan of kids so I'm not a good judge of that, lol. I guess when a child is old enough to take 100% full responsibility for all aspects of dog ownership, then I'd trust them to be alone with a dog.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

BTW, Here is my problem doggy:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'll take the dog AND the rabbit, k thx


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I will say this, Mike is the most stubborn not-troll I've ever seen. It's like he doesn't even read all the buzz he's generating. But at the same time, he clearly does, because he responds to them while completely missing the point. It's incredible, really, that someone will go so far out of their way to put themselves in educating circumstances and not learn a gorram thing. Takes all the fun out of feeding him, really.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Firefly reference!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I will say this, Mike is the most stubborn not-troll I've ever seen. It's like he doesn't even read all the buzz he's generating. But at the same time, he clearly does, because he responds to them while completely missing the point. It's incredible, really, that someone will go so far out of their way to put themselves in educating circumstances and not learn a gorram thing. Takes all the fun out of feeding him, really.


He didn't respond to mine, or several others. He seems to not respond to the posts he can't argue against, but still won't admit they made a point.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Mike,
I've got a proposition for you! Since your a "mainstream" dog owner and we're all "enthusiasts" (no, sorry, that was "enthusiests"), you clearly don't fit in here. Why don't you LEAVE instead of trying to school us (the supposed experts) on your way of thinking?!


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

> not learn a gorram thing


Firefly-Speak! Yay!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

RaeganW said:


> I will say this, Mike is the most stubborn not-troll I've ever seen. It's like he doesn't even read all the buzz he's generating. But at the same time, he clearly does, because he responds to them while completely missing the point. It's incredible, really, that someone will go so far out of their way to put themselves in educating circumstances and not learn a gorram thing...


I agree. Mike is in his own little world and has his personal definition of "dog enthusiast".


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been reading Mike's post and have been dying to say something.

First off, learn to spell. It's enthusiasts not enthusiests and it's temperament not temperment. I recommend you install the Firefox browser, it has a spell check.

Second, STOP bashing shelter dogs. Not all dogs at shelters were dropped off because of behavior issues. A lot of shelter dogs are newborn puppies who clearly have no issues! My puppy and her litter mates were ALL strays and picked up by the shelter staff. SHE HAS NO BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS AT ALL. And I do not exercise her every day and she doesn't chew up things.

And your dog is definitely not perfect. A normal puppy would have been wagging his tail and wanting to play with your cat, not just sit there. I think the chemicals in the Iams you are feeding are getting to his brain. Or maybe they are getting to your brain?

Oh oh, and so you think that my shelter puppy of unknown breed might be almost purebred since she's almost all white and has black pigment? 

Well never mind, she's definitely not a greyhound, or a whippet or a doodle.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Hey Mike,
> I've got a proposition for you! Since your a "mainstream" dog owner and we're all "enthusiasts" (no, sorry, that was "enthusiests"), you clearly don't fit in here. Why don't you LEAVE instead of trying to school us (the supposed experts) on your way of thinking?!


Maybe he feels he has a duty to 'educate' unsuspecting newbies that come here to not listen to anyone who actually knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No. but she sure is CUTE!


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

My 3 worthless behaviorally-challenged shelter dogs...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Terrie said:


> A normal puppy would have been wagging his tail and wanting to play with your cat, not just sit there.


You know, this got me thinking...
Some friends of mine adopted a kitten a couple of months ago. They thought they had the perfect cat, cause he was SO mellow. Mostly he just slept and cuddled, didn't cause any problems at all. Then the cat got sick and died. Turned out the cat was sick from the beginning with an awful kidney disease, and that was the reason it seemed so mellow. 

I'm hoping this isn't the case here. Have you taken your pup to the vet and at least considered doing bloodwork?


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Well here's my herding breed inside the house (OMG). Because she got bored chewing holes in the walls she decided to herd/attack the fish. The shelter dog saw this as a perfect opportunity to attack since she was distracted.










Shelter dog with behavior problems mistook this ball for my head.









Herding dog now outside (whew) busy hunting and killing small animals.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya know I also thought that Mike's dog seemed rather lethargic... I was thinking possible liver shunt... but kidney issues would also do it ... or maybe his perfect pup chewed one of the multipul wires scattered around the floor and got zapped... fried his little brain a bit. Of course I certianly hope none of the above but I would absolutely take a lethargic pup to the vet asap.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

While I do know and have known some puppies that were just uber chill, at the very least they'd wag their tail upon seeing the cat


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it just me or is that that maltipoodle seem a bit too laid back? Ive never seen a puppy that young of any breed show such little interest in anything. It seems like a very submissive dog and this guy might be scaring the hell out of it (off-camera) so that might also be it. 

My aunty owns a tiny maltese that is like this, she is heathly but extremely submissive, she is too afraid to do anything because my aunty goes nuts if she does the slightest thing wrong. She isn't beaten or anything but yelled at badly and this maltese takes it pretty hard, she squirms when yelled at, hell she thinks she is being told off when someone yells and goes into her little "I am just here minding my own business being a good girl" stance.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think we should lower our credibility by making blind accusations against Mike. 
We really don't need to do that anyway, his character has already been revealed.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Indeed Sandy. I'm genuinely concerned about the puppy, though he was at least responsive (tail wag and all) when he was called (different video).


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

haha, I think that he might have realized how dumb he is and left.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Or he's recharging....


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A reminder that unpopular opinions - however idiotic or ill-conceived - are not a violation of forum rules. In fact, they keep things lively. We should be grateful.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a maltese/poodle cross that's eight months old (had him since he was 8 weeks). Mine has never been so "laid back" that he didn't even wag his tail when the cats came downstairs. It almost looks like your pup is still in that "scared because everything is so new" phase or that he is unusually subdued for some reason. I would definitely bring it up at his next vet appointment if it doesn't wear off. Dogs have varying energy levels, but the behavior you highlight in that video seems worrisome to me. 

I am not in any way accusing you of anything. I want to make that really clear before I even say this. My experience with Odo is that he is very sensitive to my tone of voice and body language. I have really lost my temper and screamed at him one time, and he spent the rest of that day very subdued and kind of worried around me. I imagine if I screamed at him daily, he would, over time, become permanently subdued and timid. I don't know where you got the pup (haven't read other threads, sorry), but maybe he got the life screamed out of him there and he's just learned to be afraid?

On the topic of shelter dogs. My Kira was on her way to a shelter when I got her. She was only eight weeks old. The reason? Because her "breeder" felt she and her brother were worthless since they were both born with a long tail, a huge breed fault in a Boston Terrier. 

Shelter dogs are not all dogs with behavioral issues. People get rid of their dogs for all sorts of reasons, and many of those reasons have nothing to do with the dog. In addition, what one person calls a "behavioral problem" may be just what another person is looking for in a dog.

The husky with high drive and energy may be a behavioral problem for Joe Smith apartment dweller with a 70 hour a week job, but a dream dog for Jim Jones the athlete who's looking for a training buddy. The pit mix who loves people so much that it can't contain itself may be a behavior problem for a family with three small children and little inclination/ability to keep a constant vigil or train the dog's behavior, but a perfect match for someone who's looking for a people friendly dog they can train to visit with sick kids in the hospital.

Most behavior problems are failures of the owners to get a dog appropriate to their situation and desires for a dog. It's odd to me that you say it's dog enthusiasts who consider all breeds to be the same when, clearly, the enthusiasts you're referring to (on this board) have said over and over that it's important to pick a breed suited to your lifestyle and your desires in a pet. The recommendation to go to the shelter is not made with the intent of "pick any old shelter dog" but with the knowledge that a wide variety of sizes and temperament are generally represented at a shelter. The recommendation is made because you can generally find your perfect dog at a shelter, and in the process save a life.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

This was yesterday and im not sure what went wrong but he decided to rip her face off minutes after the last photo.
Oh well its only a kid i'll breed again soon and hopefully i'll have another one by september/october 2010


----------



## ~jessie~ (Nov 5, 2009)

That video was definitely 10 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.

*Shakes head*

I really hope that no one will actually take that BS seriously.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, golly, I guess it was just a total fluke that both of the herding breeds my family owned when I was a child were so easy to train and never went crazy and chewed up the whole house! Wow, I never knew we were so lucky!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

RonE said:


> A reminder that unpopular opinions - however idiotic or ill-conceived - are not a violation of forum rules. In fact, they keep things lively. We should be grateful.


I haven't bounced around eagerly reading so many threads since dogman. In fact, Mike gets + rep for being Mike.


----------



## ~jessie~ (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm just waiting for my BC to destroy our house and eat the chihuahuas. I wish that I talked to Mike before I brought Rory home so he could've bestowed his knowledge upon me.

So, what should we all do with our herding breeds and rescue dogs? Does anyone know of any islands we can drop them off at or anything? I don't want to take the chance of my herding breed ruining my life, and I'm questioning whether or not my chihuahuas are purebred... since only one of them is mainly white. Hmm...


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Heh, guess I'm an enthusiast. Full time work with two dogs and I'm single so all they get is me when I'm home.

Both shelter dogs, both taken from the shelter when nobody adopted them, on the day they were to be euthanized.. Neither were taken to the shelter for behavior issues.

Mike does make a point that a rescue will know a dogs issues, and question a potential owner about their lifestyle fitting with the dogs breed and character.

And it is easy for someone who knows nothing about dogs to get a dog that will be a disaster for them from a shelter due to breed or an individual dog's personality.

And many people do get dogs and not expect to have to do any training or exercise, and choose a dog just for it's look without any research.

But reading -any- dog site, or -any- forum like this one and people will always be advised of the perils of doing that.

But it's not like it's guaranteed to happen. My big girl Hope could be such a disaster for someone, or could have been. My other girl Kaya I can't fathom how she became a stray, or wasn't adopted sooner. She's a joy.

I would leave Hope, a 70lb GSD alone with a 10yr old kid or older, she's the type that won't even bite if you step on her tail. I can't think of anything a kid could do to get her to bite, intentionally or not. She's the only dog I have ever owned I could say that about. Not that I ever plan to.

Little Kaya, nope, she would bite a kid for antagonizing, stepping on her tail etc.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> What age would consider it safe to be alone in a room with a dog? My kids are 8 and 10 years old and they are alone with Sandy lots of times. I'm confindent they know how to act around her. I would never leave her alone with a small child though, or even children the same age as my kids who aren't well aquainted with her, even though she is a good dog and pretty tolerant.


I have to say, I walk my GSD puppy all the time. by myself. Im 16. I think if the kids were raised around dogs and taught how to act around them, then 10-15 (depending on maturity) should be allowed to do more with the dog, and be trusted alone with the dog. this also depends on the dog.

so really it depends on the situation.
I think I know more about dogs than most poeple who own them simply because I spend so much time interacting and researching, and I ask people who I know know the answer questions.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

harrise said:


> I haven't bounced around eagerly reading so many threads since dogman. In fact, Mike gets + rep for being Mike.


I know, it's been quite entertaining!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is the "low energy" Maltese in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_O2-r763h0


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I refrained from commenting on mikes posts before, but after watching the video...oh dear.

Mike, you've got a lot of misconceptions about dogs, and dog owners. Yes, there are people who treat their dogs like babies, but they are NOT dog enthusiasts. Dog enthusiasts KNOW their breeds, work their dogs, and truly care about the well being of ALL dogs in the world. Treating their dogs like babies is NOT something a dog enthusiast would do. Those are the Paris Hilton dog owners of the world. 
Secondly, you state how important it is to chose a breed that fits your lifestyle. You're right, that is important, and you're right, things will get hairy if you choose a dog that REQUIRES (not expects like you said) more exercise than you can give it. But then you contradict yourself about shelter dogs. You state you know the reason for behavioural problems (lack of exercise etc.), but you then you go on to say some nonsense about common sense as to why the dog is at a shelter. You assume that the previous owners did everything to break the behavioural problems...well for the most part that is NOT the case. Most people who dump their dogs at shelters because of behavioural problems do not address the issues at all. And guess what, behavioural issues are often REVERSIBLE!!!!! 

*Also to add, your dog does not have full black pigment. See his eye rims? they are pink. If he had black pigment, the eye rims would be black as well.*


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

I have been cracking up at all of these threads. I have read most of them, and I will read them all eventually. I laughed at almost all of his replies.

I will post photos later of my *gasp* shelter *gasp* GSD a *gasp* herding breed that is *gasp* inside unless I am walking her!


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh well, I have found on here, there are people who you CAN trust their advice and then people who flap their gums. I dont know everything about everything when it comes to a dog. I dont pretend to. I can only speak for what worked for faith and I-nothing more. I think thats all we all can really do unless we really have training behind us. 

I havent been here a long time but you begin to notice who to stay away from on here and who to listen to and ask for advice.


----------



## Lizmo (Sep 21, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> My video teaches a very good lesson to a potential dog owner on the importnace of breed selection.


No, it doesn't. Because the information you're giving out is completely WARPED. 

BTW, you still haven't answered my questions.


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

Considering how spectacularly ignorant MikeDavid is, I am really surprised he gets so much attention. Seriously guys, can't anyone see that he loves the attention (and drama) - even if he ends up being made fun of? I would think banning would be a much smarter solution - that way the damage he inflicts with his completely ignorant opinions can be capped right now.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

bigblackdogs said:


> I have to say, I walk my GSD puppy all the time. by myself. Im 16. I think if the kids were raised around dogs and taught how to act around them, then 10-15 (depending on maturity) should be allowed to do more with the dog, and be trusted alone with the dog. this also depends on the dog.
> 
> so really it depends on the situation.
> I think I know more about dogs than most poeple who own them simply because I spend so much time interacting and researching, and I ask people who I know know the answer questions.


Good point, one of my earliest memories was picking our aussue catahoula mix puppy in a barn on a working ranch in Arizona.

At 10-12 I was wandering around the countryside alone with her, she was always around kids unsupervised all the time, and then she became my much younger little sisters constant companion and guardian when she was about ten and when I got too old and started going places she couldn't.

Those awful herding breeds..


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Michele like some other posters said... it does provide us with a certain amount of comic relief... and at his worst (giving advice that is completely inaccurate) he is generally refuted at least a dozen times by knowledgable dog folks here so any person asking for particular advice can generally see for themselves what advice is worth the screen space it's getting versus the misguided ramblings of a "mainstream" dog owner...

I guess he's kept around for comic value... and I bet he LOVES the attention so It's win-win... he get's the attention he wants and we get to laugh at his idiotic commentary. BTW did any one else notice the date of November 10 on his Youtube video... Musta been after he sustained that serious backlash on Buzzters topic of what dog is right for me...


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

Well if you all view him as the village idiot and keep him around because he makes the villagers laugh then I guess he might be worth the trouble....*might be*.......


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Sorry Xeph... I know you had it in another thread but I felt this was worthy of it's own thread...
> 
> Wow that damn black pit should be killed and kept away from small children.. how DARE you. (pft)...and that poor ferrett being subjected to god knows what untold torture from that lovely red pit... and xeph you better get that shepherd mutt put down right away before he kills another baby... Just like this dangerous pure bred bull terrier


Shrink 
You did open up a big can of worms. This does appear to be the only value of mikedavid I have seen so far "Entertainment Worms" 

Good job.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I could only tolerate watching half of that video. What a weirdo, and a confused weirdo. I view my dogs as my children, Belle as my first adopted daughter and Penny as my 2nd. I understand they are not kids....but I still love them equally and try to do my best for them like I would a human child. I also don't work. I strongly recommend researching breeds before someone gets a dog.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone else watch/waste time viewing his other videos?? I think he makes MUCH MORE SENCE if you watch them in this order:

1. -AM I AN ALCOHOLIC...(note the date..the very next day, he got his pup..probabally still had a hangover though...

2. -I AM OBVIOUSLY TANKED OUT OF MY MIND...oops, meant to type - CHOOSING THE RIGHT DOG

After watching them BOTH, well,...it just makes the "dog advice" mumbo-jumbo look like kindergarten as opposed to his derelict advice on alcoholism..hes a total nutter, & has been dipping into the "brew" WAAAYYY too much!!


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

I feel so sorry for his dog and frankly anyone else that he is "responsible" for......you know like a family.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

MicheleZ said:


> Considering how spectacularly ignorant MikeDavid is, I am really surprised he gets so much attention. Seriously guys, can't anyone see that he loves the attention (and drama) - even if he ends up being made fun of? I would think banning would be a much smarter solution - that way the damage he inflicts with his completely ignorant opinions can be capped right now.


I say we keep him around forever... "Mainstreme" Mike's a prime example of what not to do. He's "that guy" and we could never so beautifully contrast the right and wrong of dog ownership and training without having such a great example of the wrong.


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey mike ur maltipoo seems like a little cutie pa totie , I want it :X

Can u post some vids of him playing n running around?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I just have to say that this whole thing has been entirely amusing since I'm stuck in my room with Bronchitis 

As for mike...









At least its a white dog


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

ya know wvasko I NEVER in a hundred years expected this kinda response to this thread... It was mostly because I really got tired of interrupting everyone elses threads refuting his misinformation... I gotta go check his "alcoholic" videos just to see if his idiocy is across the board or just isolated to the dog world. Wow over 1300 views... Hubby says I'm now VIRAL... yay me


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> ya know wvasko I NEVER in a hundred years expected this kinda response to this thread... It was mostly because I really got tired of interrupting everyone elses threads refuting his misinformation... I gotta go check his "alcoholic" videos just to see if his idiocy is across the board or just isolated to the dog world. Wow over 1300 views... Hubby says I'm now VIRAL... yay me


I was torn because after reading his original threads that were so outrageous and dare I say the 2 words that come to mind "Dog Stupid" I have tried to stay away from his garbage. I just jumped on here to say

Hi To The Shrink


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

oooh my gosh! Woke up this morning to find this little jem of a thread, and I've been reading it on and off since then.....oh and the eye rolls and lolz that ensued! hahaha  This guy is a hoot, lets keep him around! lol

Side note: the alcoholic video on his youtube channel....uh...
this guy has issues all around, and its not just limited to dogs..

"That is what you are doing by drinking. You are keeping your mental illness in check. Illness is a harsh sounding word I know but that's what it technically is."
-yeah..... a mental illness called addiction? 


"Mental illness is a lot like having STD's. You have periods that they will swell up, but otherwise, you are perfectly normal down there."
- I retract my previous statements. I'm pretty sure this guy is a medical genius....


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know, guys, this Mike figure is kind of growing on me...

At least my suspicions have now been confirmed - how could anyone NOT miss the malicious evil glint of a predator/killer beast in Trent's eyes? I mean, duh, he's a German shepherd, one of them evil dogs. AND he's not even a purebread! I need to return him pronto! And buy myself a white purebread (maybe for $.85 a loaf at Costco).


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Equinox said:


> AND he's not even a purebread! I need to return him pronto! And buy myself a white purebread (maybe for $.85 a loaf at Costco).


roflmao.. wow... I can't stop laughing at this. Thanks!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

wvasko said:


> I was torn because after reading his original threads that were so outrageous and dare I say the 2 words that come to mind "Dog Stupid" I have tried to stay away from his garbage. I just jumped on here to say
> 
> Hi To The Shrink


Awwww thanks wvasko... *blushing* Ya know I finally posted a pic of myself in the just you photo thread 

Trent is adorable and those soulful eyes kill me... too bad ya gotta return that baby killer mutt


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Firefly reference!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


That show is great. Speaking of Whedon/Fillion collaborations, have you seen Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh yes Equinix! Trent is definitely looking evil in that picture... How could you own such an evil beast?! 

Much like Harleigh and her behavioral issues for being a shelter dog. She just looks like she has so many problems doesn't she? I think the only problem she has is me... taking to many pictures of her!=D










Oh wait!!! Maybe she does have something wrong with her? She definitely looks like she is going to attack in this one... Especially since she has such good Kung Fu skills. I better watch out! ;-)










P.S. Trent looks absolutely adorable in that picture!! <3! Him and Harleigh sure do have the puppy dog eyes down don't they?



> AND he's not even a purebread! I need to return him pronto! And buy myself a white purebread (maybe for $.85 a loaf at Costco).


I agree with DM... That totally had me cracking up!


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

I couldn't bring myself to watch the video. I just keep hoping, based on his posts, that procreation hasn't been/isn't in his near future. 
Not only do I have the horrible herding aussie, I also have a reject shelter dog who is a border collie mix - double the horror. They are probably both tearing apart my house and mauling my children as I type. Ooops, nope they are both sound asleep under my feet!
All this thread has done is made we want to seriously go out to the local shelter and adopt a pit bull or another aussie!


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

chriley58 said:


> I couldn't bring myself to watch the video. I just keep hoping, based on his posts, that procreation hasn't been/isn't in his near future.
> Not only do I have the horrible herding aussie, I also have a reject shelter dog who is a border collie mix - double the horror. They are probably both tearing apart my house and mauling my children as I type. Ooops, nope they are both sound asleep under my feet!
> *All this thread has done is made we want to seriously go out to the local shelter and adopt a pit bull or another aussie!*


I totally agree. Since seeing "Mainstreme" Mike's posts concerning shelter dogs , and now this video too, I've thought a lot about how much I love and appreciate my shelter dog. It's made me very seriously consider rescuing another and also volunteering at the local shelter. Thanks Mike


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> LOL. You are correct Xeph.
> 
> I don't care if my dog was a decedent of Lassie, he wouldn't be left alone with my nephew. That is part of being a responsible dog owner.


39% of households own dogs. (About 70 million households).
cite

46% of these homes have children in them. 
cite

In 2008, 1 person died every 20 days due to a fatal pit bull attack.
cite 1
cite 2

From September 1982 to January 1, 2008, there has been 0 deaths reported by a Poodle. 
cite

In this same time, there has been over 700 reported pit bull and pb/mixed deaths.
cite

Bichons and Maltese as well as many other breeds don't even make the list.

I really care less of what your personal opinions are of these dogs. These are numbers tracked by the corrinors office and are very serious issues. It's not fun and games when you have a pit pull up in an infants face. 

The moral of the story is, 

Normal average dog owners like myself and all accross the world leave our children alone with the dog when we go to the bathroom and such. I would not hesitate to leave my childeren with my dog.

Dog 'Enthusiests' get pit bulls and try to play with fire. They end up as a number on the list. Just a month ago that little girl was killed. 

The mom was one of you guys. A dog 'enthusiest' (i'm being nice with the label). She learned probably the most dearest lesson in her life. 

So when a MAINSTREAM dog owner comes on the site asking for a family dog saying they are going to soon have children, please don't possibly risk that childs life by saying the pit bull (or rot weiler with over 200 deaths) is an ideal dog to have. Any reputable trainer would never, every recommend this dog with children around and thank goodness there are laws being passed to protect innocent children from bad dog 'enthusiests'. 

What is it in your psycologies that *want* to stick a pit bull with a MAINSTREAM dog owner claiming they want to soon have a baby. 

This is why I do not recommend any *MAINSTREAM* dog owner step near a shelter, *ESCPECIALLY* the Toronto shelter. And they should certainly, never, ever own a Rotweiler or Pitbull if they have children. And the biggest lesson they should know, which I will now make more videos about: don't listen to dog enthusiests!!!

There's plenty of breeds where the kids can beat up on the dog and it will never bite.

Be a bit more responsible and respect the breeds for the damage they can do and respect the fact that mainstream dog owners will most likely NOT look after the dog to the extreme that you guys do.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

O crap your in for it now turd.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

digits mama said:


> O crap your in for it now turd.


My thoughts exactly.....


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> 39% of households own dogs. (About 70 million households).
> cite
> 
> 46% of these homes have children in them.
> ...



You hear that? That's the sound of the flood gates opening up...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

The word "enthusiests" is making my blood boil. At that same time I haven't seen this much excitement since dogman. 'Scuse me while I go grab some popcorn, this is one verbal smackdown I plan to enjoy.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Learn to spell. I have accepted that, in my opinion, you are an idiot. But the spelling mistakes are really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> i just have to say that this whole thing has been entirely amusing since i'm stuck in my room with bronchitis
> 
> as for mike...
> 
> ...


rolfmao!!!


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

Max'sHuman said:


> The word "enthusiests" is making my blood boil. At that same time I haven't seen this much excitement since dogman. 'Scuse me while I go grab some popcorn, this is one verbal smackdown I plan to enjoy.


I think he can be verbally smacked down till the cows come home and it won't make one bit of difference in Mikey's little world view of things - so the smackdown while being fun will be a COMPLETE waste of time and breath....but hey whatever makes the villagers happy!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I think you mean whatever makes the "enthusiests" happy


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Dog 'Enthusiests' get pit bulls and try to play with fire. They end up as a number on the list. Just a month ago that little girl was killed.


Idiots get pit bulls to look macho, want them to be mean, do not supervise or socialize or train them, etc. 

They have become a modern day status symbol for maladjusted morons and thugs.

Just like dalmations did after 101 dalmatians, or the taco bell dog or paris hilton dog.. Except this time around it's rap music and gang culture and pit bulls that have to be "tough and mean".

That's the biggest issue for them.

Let a kid come start pulling on your little dogs ear, I can almost guarantee a bite. Just not as big a bite.

As for "mainstream" just what do think people here are? They are just average dog owners who like to talk about it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> There's plenty of breeds where the kids can beat up on the dog and it will never bite.


Gotta hand it to you mate your funny but in a "just out of the nut house" kinda way.

If you knew anything about pit bulls or any of the breeds you keep quoting then you'd know a pit bull is one of the most likely dogs to tolerate being beaten up and do nothing.

Anyway people with kids that beat up dogs should put the kids to sleep 

Now,time for a guiness or 2 while i kick back and try and figure out this "mainstream vs enthusiast" BS


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Anyway people with kids that beat up dogs should put the kids to sleep
> 
> Now,time for a guiness or 2 while i kick back and try and figure out this "mainstream vs enthusiast" BS


Agreed!


----------



## MicheleZ (Nov 5, 2009)

Max'sHuman said:


> I think you mean whatever makes the "enthusiests" happy



I stand corrected!!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

> These are numbers tracked by the *corrinors* office and are very serious issues. It's not fun and games when you have a pit pull up in an infants face.


First... Learn how to spell, PLEASE!!! It is coroners not corrinors...

I am glad you were finally able to get Mainstream down though... after what 500 posts?



> There's plenty of breeds where the kids can beat up on the dog and it will never bite.


I think at some point _every_ dog might get a little bit annoyed at kids beating them up and then thats when the attack comes in. 

The reason they attack is because the parents are irresponsible and leave these young kids along with them, basically torturing the animal! 

Also.. There are _very, very_ many people on here with APBT's, how is it that we've had them for so long and they haven't attacked us? 

Labrador Retrievers are considered the "best family dog" because they are just the all around dog, but just a couple months ago there was a Lab that killed a 6 or 7 week old baby. What is your opinion on them now?

In my experience... Toy dogs usually have a shorter tolerance or fuse when it comes to kids pulling on their legs and poking them. I've been around tons of Toy dogs, heck my family is full of them and they are GREAT dogs, but I think people tend to overlook these attacks just because "they are small and wouldn't cause any harm".

Truth is.. ANY dog can attack when their fuse has gone up.




> Beware the labrador - and even the bichon frise.
> 
> When it comes to dog attacks on humans, the culprits are not always the breeds we tend to vilify.
> 
> ...


Bites Worse Than Bark

That article is basically saying that all breeds can be dangerous...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

First of all your "facts" are crap. How about we get some real facts out there. 

*Fact*: Out of the estimated 53 million dogs in the United States 92 fatal attacks are contributed to Pit Bulls or Pit Bull Mixes (2 were from American Staffordshire Terriers) *from 1965-2001*.

Source: Fatal Dog Attacks by Karen Delise

*Fact*: Any breed of dog can kill. There was a *6 week old lab puppy that killed an infant.*

Source: http://www.newson6.com/global/story.asp?s=8746561

*Fact*: BSL which you seem to advocate so strongly in your last post WILL affect all breeds eventually if it is not stopped now. It will start with apbts, rotties, dobermans, etc. but eventually it will move to your precious 'doodle' mutts. 

*Fact*: The American Temperament Test Society (yes it's they're job to test how friendly breeds are) ranks the apbt as *one of the friendliest breeds *towards people. Dog aggression and human aggression are not the same thing, perhaps this is where you're getting confused. If you go look at their website right now, you will see that *apbts have a higher passing score than golden retrievers*.

Source- http://www.atts.org/statistics.html

*Fact*: Pit bulls are banned in Ontario and seeing as you live in Toronto, I don't see how your shelter is full of them. 

I could go on, but I think it may be best to give you information in small doses as you seem to have a comprehension problem.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> *Fact*: BSL which you seem to advocate so strongly in your last post WILL affect all breeds eventually if it is not stopped now. It will start with apbts, rotties, dobermans, etc. but eventually it will move to your precious 'doodle' mutts.


Very true UM.
I read somewhere recently that Maltese are banned under BSL but i cant remember which country it was. Just goes to show it can happen to any breed.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow... Excuse me? Actually the words meanest dog, and most likly to bite is the English Cocker Spaniel http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/05/22/cocker-spaniel-aggressive-02.html

Your "facts" are WAY off.


> In 2008, 1 person died every 20 days due to a fatal pit bull attack.
> cite 1
> cite 2


Actually here are the real facts! You want to know why Pit Bulls seems so dangerous?

On August 19, 2007, a toddler was fatally injured by a large mixed breed (non-pit bull) dog.
This was covered in one newspaper - local to the family.

Two days later, a 59 year old woman was attacked by two pit bulls and taken to the hospital for injuries. This story was covered by more than 230 media sources globally, including FOX and CNN.

This is why you think "Pit Bulls" are so Dangerous. Oh and guess what, Many of the dogs that are listed as "Pit Bulls" aren't even Pit Bulls!

Here is a Pit Bull from an attack recently









Look like a Pit Bull to you? Not to me. This dog went under the stats of "Pit Bull Bites" even though that is a Shepard mix!

Here is some more fun for you: http://www.dogpolitics.com/my_weblog/2006/02/top_10_most_dan.html Top 10 most dangerous breeds.

From the CDC itself: http://www.cdc.gov/HomeandRecreationalSafety/images/dogbreeds-a.pdf 


> Although fatal attacks on humans appear to be a breed-specific problem (pit bull-type dogs and Rottweilers), _other breeds may bite and cause fatalities at higher rates_. *Because of difficulties inherent in determining a dog’s breed with certainty,enforcement* of breed-specific ordinances raises constitutional and practical issues. Fatal attacks represent a small proportion of dog bite injuries to humans and,therefore, should not be the primary factor driving public policy concerning dangerous dogs.[/b]





> From September 1982 to January 1, 2008, there has been 0 deaths reported by a Poodle.
> cite


No, but there has been plenty attacks by them...
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/s_396850.html
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?sf=29&click_id=29&art_id=qw979049221939B241&set_id=1
http://www.dlisted.com/node/30316
So they aren't perfect. Also Poodles are still not very popular while "Pit Bulls" which can include over 15 different breeds, including Labs at times (Here is a Lab mix being caught up in Canada's BSL http://www.dlisted.com/node/30316 ). Heck as the above photo You can see a Shepard mix being called a "Pit Bull" so these stats that say "Pi Bulls" are dangerous aren't worth their weight at all. 



> So when a MAINSTREAM dog owner comes on the site asking for a family dog saying they are going to soon have children, please don't possibly risk that childs life by saying the pit bull (or rot weiler with over 200 deaths) is an ideal dog to have. Any reputable trainer would never, every recommend this dog with children around and thank goodness there are laws being passed to protect innocent children from bad dog 'enthusiests'.


EXCUSE ME? Actually Pit Bulls make GREAT family dogs, and were for a very very long time known as Nanny dogs because they are so great with Children. Right now all my nephew wants to do is poke my dog in his eye. My nephew is 9 months old. I would be an IDIOT to let my dog be left alone with my nephew. Every dog has a point where they can no longer take the abuse they are getting and will either run away or if they can't get away snap. One snap by any dog can kill a child. Here:
Pomeranian Kills 6-Week-Old Girl: http://www.igorilla.com/gorilla/animal/2001/pomeranian.html

Jack Russell terrier that attacked and killed his sleeping 6-week-old nephew:


> og's attack on baby called 'freakish accident'
> By Valarie Honeycutt Spears
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Here is a website listing every attack you don't hear about because its just not "news worthy" because it's not a bit pull!
http://dogattacksyouneverhearabout.blogspot.com/


And I'm guessing your talking about Breed Specific Laws that DO NOT WORK! That's right, they DO NOT WORK! Recently Denmark put an end to their BSL that has been in effect since 1991 because it did nothing to lower dog attacks in their country. They now have a stict Dangerous Dog Act that works better. You want to see what BSL does? You want To SEE it?!?!?! http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2009/10/leaked_photos_of_dead_pit_bull.php Take a look at that link and tell me that you do not feel sick to your stomach! That is what Denver's BSL has done. Killed INNOCENT dogs just because they happened to wander into the wrong city. Most of the dogs in the photos are just puppies. Not even old enough to chew on themselves.

People do this to the dog. Just like you think they are all big and bad because they got this "perfect" dog that will later be a nightmare and end up in a shelter. You are what is wrong with people that own dogs. Never getting the full facts and learning for yourself. You are why I have to fight tooth and nail to even take my dog around to other cities. I'm more likely to walk out my front door and be killed by a car, then by a Pit bull. More people die in Car accidents every MINUET then by Pit Bulls. More people are shot DAILY then are hurt by Pit bulls in a year yet you think Pit Bulls are a threat?

Not even close. And by the way. I work 40 hours a week, own ONE dog who happens to be the best dog I've met to date around here. He has earned his CGC http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/index.cfm, is known across the city for his personality, has changed many people's minds on the breed. He is working toward Therapy work which Pit Bulls are great with. Here is one that works with CHILDREN! http://www.milford.lib.ia.us/library-information/grant


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I made it through the first two minutes before I couldn't take it anymore. 

What a moron.



Darkmoon said:


>


My new favorite dog pic!!!

As the owner and fancier of a breed that is not typically included on dangerous dog lists, I have to say that BSL should be opposed by ALL dog owners. It does not work and it's ridiculous. I will not solve the problem of dangerous dogs because dogs of all breeds and mixes can be dangerous in the hands of an idiot human....not entirely unlike the guy in the video!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmmm... What would this be??? Looks like your precious Maltese Terrier _has_ attacked before. 

Amazing how you can just overlook these articles....



> Lock up your children ladies and gents, for a new addition to the hallowed register of dangerous dogs is announced in the apparently dog-fearing land down under. The newly added breed was responsible for 12 attacks in July to September of 2009 and has shot its way in to the top 20 dog attack perpetrators list aka Australia’s Dog Attack Register. But what is this deadly dog, I hear you cry?
> 
> The Maltese terrier might not look like a danger dog, but apparently it is.
> 
> ...


New Killer Dog Added to Dangerous Dogs List


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm...I don't even know what to say to this thread. I'm just laughing.
I mean really, what the heck?

I think if I were to get serious and ask a question, it would be - Why would anyone want to be labeled a 'mainstream' dog owner? Doesn't sound like a title anyone I know (and that includes non 'animal people') would be happy to own.

I can put up with different opinions, things based on facts and actual knowledge...but this? Lol, this is just silly. 

It does make me glad for this forum though. We get so called 'mainstream' owners everyday, people getting their first dog, and people just looking to expand their scope of understanding when it comes to dogs. And for the most part, they are willing to listen, understanding, and smart enough to separate obviously bad advice from the good. I think most people (experienced dog person or no) can tell whether or not the OP's videos/advice/etc. is valid.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

> http://www.smh.com.au/national/maltese-terrier-joins-dangerous-dog-list-20091025-hehr.html


This is on a maltese. 
I hope this information is correct. My computer kept on kicking me out of this website so I never got to read the full thing. If it is not just disregard this info and let me know!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here... See if you can spot the Pit Bull!
http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html



HayleyMarie said:


> This is on a maltese.
> I hope this information is correct. My computer kept on kicking me out of this website so I never got to read the full thing. If it is not just disregard this info and let me know!


Maltese terrier joins dangerous dog list
October 25, 2009

They may look friendly and loveable, but the little Maltese terrier has joined the NSW government's list of ill-tempered dogs.

The Maltese terrier was involved in 12 attacks on people across NSW in the July-September period, according to the latest Dog Attack Register.

It is the first time the dog has featured in the "top 20 attacking list" on the register launched in January.

"This is obviously a surprising outcome, but nonetheless a reminder that any dog has the potential to attack, regardless of breed," Minister for Local Government Barbara Perry said today.

Another unexpected inclusion was the state's most popular dog, the Labrador retriever, which was reportedly involved in 20 attacks from July to September.

The Dog Attack Register indicates the Staffordshire bull terrier was the prime offender in the latest quarter.

It was involved in 116 attacks, followed by the Australian cattle dog, implicated in 56 attacks, and the German shepherd with 55.

Overall, the register shows 823 dog attacks reported by councils in the July-September period, an increase from 774 in the previous quarter.

Infringement notices were issued to 251 dog owners, with 124 dogs destroyed after an attack.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Dog 'Enthusiests' get pit bulls and try to play with fire.


So Michael Vick is a dog "enthusiest?"


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Here... See if you can spot the Pit Bull!
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html
> 
> 
> ...


I believe from the health dept in Texas, labs + lab mixes dominate the list here. Just out of sheer number of their being so many of them I think.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Xeph said:


> This is Strauss destroying my house after he has killed all the small animals and children:


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Here... See if you can spot the Pit Bull!
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


I found the apbt on the first click, do I get a prize?


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

This source http://www.scribd.com/doc/11249213/...ings-US-Canada-September-1982-to-January-2008, which you cited multiple times, is unreliable at best.

It was compiled from unnamed "press accounts", not from the coroner's office.

The press is much more likely to cover an attack involving a Pitt Bull or other bully breed. In addition, the press is much more likely to attribute "pitt" or "pitt mix" to a dog involved in an altercation. If you compiled data from just press accounts, you might also get the impression that cute little white girls were kidnapped, injured, and killed at a disproportionate rate. 

Most importantly, you have to take into account the fact that bully breeds in general, and the Pitt Bull in particular, are the preferred dogs for people looking for an aggressive attack dog. 

I guarantee you that I could take your maltese mix, or mine, and train them to attack, injure, and possibly kill, a person. That doesn't make it the dog's fault, or the breed's fault. The fact that a higher number of morons own Pitt Bull's does not mean the breed as a whole is dangerous.

Here are some more reliable sources for statistics regarding bites, injuries, and fatalaties:

http://www.cdc.gov/ncipc/duip/dogbites.htm
http://enhs.umn.edu/current/6120/bites/dogbitefatal.html

You say that 1 person died every 20 days from a pit bull in 2008, but the sources you cite (which are both the same source, by the way) do not back that up. The source you cite lists 314 total fatalities from September 1982 to January 2008...across all breeds, across the US and Canada. That is 9253 days if you count from September 1st 1982 to January 1st 2008, for an average of 1 death every 29.5 days...for all breeds, across two countries.

You shouldn't cite sources unless you actually understand what they're saying.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMMupwzAu2M


I am very insulted by that video. 
I have a herding breed. I also work from 5:30a.m. and I don't get home sometimes until 4:00p.m. My Australian Shepherd is a house dog. The entire time I'm gone, she is in the house. I have never home to a destroyed house either. 
My parents were first inspired by to get our first Aussie after the met a shelter dog who happened to be an Aussie/BC mix. She was dumped at a shelter in Orlando. Guess where they met her? She was picked up from the shelter by trainers from Sea World. They taught her tricks and she quickly became part of their show. My parents met her one day through a friend of theirs who worked at Sea World. 
Wow, they met a herding breed, who was found in a shelter... who was perfectly fine and ended up having a very successful life. Isn't that crazy???

I have worked in a shelter. FYI, the dogs there aren't damaged goods. I seriously think that if I had a penny for every shelter dog who I couldn't help but think "Why the heck are you even here??", then I think I could save them all. Most of the dogs in shelters need no more training than a brand new puppy would. 

Also, I would like to add that you say a breed like a Husky isn't good for people who don't have the time to exercise it, because most people don't even have time to feed themselves dinner... I would think that anyone who can't take the time to feed themselves dinner has no business having a dog at all.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> I found the apbt on the first click, do I get a prize?


Me TOO  I can't believe I was actually excited about it LOL.

As for all your stats mike.. I'll leave them to the others to refute since I'm too sick to try to fight you

You know what else BSL stands for besides Breed Specific Legislation?

BULL SH!T LEGISLATION!!!!!!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Wow... Excuse me? Actually the words meanest dog, and most likly to bite is the English Cocker Spaniel http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/05/22/cocker-spaniel-aggressive-02.html
> 
> Your "facts" are WAY off.
> 
> ...


That made me sick to my stomach and really sad... the one dead dog on that pile looked like she was mid labor when they euthed her...

Mike, I am really perturbed by this whole thing. I cannot believe that you are spouting this pro BSL crap on here. Pit bulls are not bad dogs. Have you ever met a Pit bull? Have you ever actually walked/spent time with a pit bull while it just smiled up at you high on life? If not then shut your friggin mouth. 
This is just purely disgusting and I don't find it entertaining in the least bit. These dogs are dying for REAL. Soon it will be your precious little maltipoo on that pile of dead dogs.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

THAT is NOT my video ladyshadow... that is Mikedavid00's video... I posted it to refute his lame claims about dog ownership. Ya know every time Mike replies in this thread he is totally off base with inaccurate facts and accusations against some of the most child friendly dogs... 
Supporting BSL would be like putting all african americans in jail because they are responsible for the majority of violent crimes or all the hispanics because they are responsible for the majority of drug offenses or illegal immigration violations...BUT since these are people and not property (yes our dogs are considered property even by the AKC!) those discriminations will never happen. BSL doesn't work... dangerous dog laws DO. You need to punish the deed not the breed... Mike Vick with his half hearted mea coulpa, He should be the poster child of those that need to be banned from owning a breed, not banning the breed itself. did he knowwhat he was doing was wrong and illegal HELL YES... did he care... obviously not... did he know he was breaking the law... absolutely...

You can keep puking up uselss inaccurate facts Mike but as you also like to print the obvious hows about these crackers...

*From the AKC's web site on breed standards*

RE: The american staffordshire terrier
"Courageous and strong, the American Staffordshire Terrier (Am Staff)’s athletic build and intelligence make him ideally suited to many dog sports such as obedience, agility, tracking and conformation. He is often identified by his stocky body and strong, powerful head. The Am Staff is a *people-oriented dog *that thrives when he is made part of the family and given a job to do. Although friendly, *this breed is loyal to his family and will protect them from any threat*. His short coat is low-maintenance, but regular exercise and training is necessary."

RE: The rottweiler:
Robust and powerful, the Rottweiler is happiest when given a job to perform. His intelligence, endurance and willingness to work make him suitable as a police dog, herder, service dog, therapy dog, obedience competitor and devoted companion. *An inherent protector*, the Rottweiler is self-confident and *responds quietly and with a wait-and-see attitude *to influences in his environment. *Rottweilers love their people *and may *behave in a clownish manner toward family and friends*, but they are also protective of their territory and do not welcome strangers until properly introduced. Obedience training and socialization are musts. Rottweilers must be exercised daily, but require minimal grooming maintenance.

From the UKC's Breed Standard...

RE: ABPT:
The *essential characteristics *of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and *zest for life*. This breed is *eager to please *and brimming over with enthusiasm. APBTs *make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their love of children*. Because most APBTs exhibit some level of dog aggression and because of its powerful physique, the APBT requires an owner who will carefully socialize and obedience train the dog. The breed’s natural agility makes it one of the most capable canine climbers so good fencing is a must for this breed. *The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable. *This breed does very well in performance events because of its *high level of intelligence and its willingness to work.*

RE: The staffordshire bull terrier:
This breed has *indomitable courage, high intelligence and tenacity*. Coupled with its affection for its friends, *and children in particular*, its quietness and *trustworthy stability *make it an all-purpose dog.

Yep... sound like brutal killers of children and elderly to me. This just further proves the nurture versus nature theory and that 98% of canine issues can be related back to *OWNER FAILURE not *breed propencity.

My pitbull use to pull my son in his wagon and turn sideways at the corners so that he would run into HER insted of the street... My pitbull saved my son from falling down a snow berm into a high traffic street and held him by the butt of his coat with his head 3 feet from moving traffic trying to drag him backwards until I could run the 10 feet to get to him... Even my pit/dingo hybrid would give her life for my kids. You will NEVER meet a more dependable devoted breed then the bully breeds. Every time I read one of your rebuttals Mike I vomit a little bit in my mouth and am saddened to see that there are still people like you in this world that are lemmings willing to believe the media hype and follow like a blind sheep in the group just ready to jump off the cliff. 

Yep vicious baby killers aren't they


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> You know what else BSL stands for besides Breed Specific Legislation?
> 
> BULL SH!T LEGISLATION!!!!!!


That's what I thought it meant at first!  Then I found it's real meaning and realized my first guess was actually pretty accurate...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

BSL (meaning going either way as previously stated) is just the governement's way of getting TOO involved in our lives and keeping us safe from ourselves... THAT is not their job...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> 39% of households own dogs. (About 70 million households).
> cite
> 
> 46% of these homes have children in them.
> ...


I had all but decided to stay out of this debate. 

But Mike....... You would have to learn something to know nothing. Right now your knowledge of dogs and dog owners is less than nothing. 


As for your "facts" about pit bulls....... Well at least you are consistent. Because you are wrong again. The data you provided is from the infamous Merritt Clifton report. Mr. Clifton compiled that data from newspaper accounts. There is not scientific data involved. Additionally Mr. Clifton is a radical animal rights wacko with a BSL agenda. So as innacurate as his data and findings are, he does everything possible to skew them even farther against pit bulls.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't believe I am just now reading this thread. That's what I get for going out on a weekday night...

This is a-MAZ-ing, by the way.

Hey, Mike, are you taking questions? I would like to see a more complete description of a mainstream dog owner. We're throwing the word around, but I don't really know what we're talking about. I mean, how many hours does such a person work? Do they live in a house or an apartment? Do they have spouses, roommates, significant others, or children? How much money do they make? How many dogs have they owned in the past? Do mainstream dog owners have gym memberships, play a sport, or go jogging? Are they able to read or are they illiterate? Could we get a rundown on these people?


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Mike, are you married/have a girlfriend? If so, as a fellow female, I can assure with 98.78367831% certainty that she is cheating on you. Possibly with a man that owns a pit bull. There is also a small chance she may be cheating on you with a woman whom also owns a pit bull.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

RubyLove said:


> That's what I thought it meant at first!  Then I found it's real meaning and realized my first guess was actually pretty accurate...


haha I did too. My sister has this as her fbook pic










and I didn't know what it was and I asked my mom and she said "I dunno bull... legislation??"... when I finally got around to asking my sister what it was I had the same thought... pretty close


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Indeed Sandy. I'm genuinely concerned about the puppy, though he was at least responsive (tail wag and all) when he was called (different video).


I think the pup got into his Ritilin before that video...that was 4 minutes of torture - I couldn't watch the whole thing. Hope his parents didn't give up on him because of his apparent A.D.D.!  Although, he does _believe_ he's helping people...too bad it is totally WAY off base. Mike, reverse just about everything you said and you may be onto something! Hey - maybe it's dyslexia! OLO


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I can understand all the interest in this thread from an entertainment standpoint, but I'm concerned about those of you who want to "debate" with this guy.

Debates really only work when you have two parties that have done their research, know their topic and are willing and able to intelligently defend opposing viewpoints.

Can you all not see the part of this formula that's missing?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

RonE said:


> I can understand all the interest in this thread from an entertainment standpoint, but I'm concerned about those of you who want to "debate" with this guy.
> 
> Debates really only work when you have two parties that have done their research, know their topic and are willing and able to intelligently defend opposing viewpoints.
> 
> Can you all not see the part of this formula that's missing?


I know what's missing, but really I don't want someone who comes here to LEARN to read his bs and think it's the truth.

Especially when he claims there have been 700 deaths caused by pit bulls in 20 years and uses a bs study based on newspaper articles to back his claim up. And openly advocates bsl on the grounds that apbts, rotties, etc are somehow more dangerous.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

RonE said:


> Can you all not see the part of this formula that's missing?


Oh I see it. In fact I was just thinking to myself "Hmmm.. Post once, runs away, comes back, post more, runs away..." I'm curious as to what he is plotting this next post. 

Ron, Have I told you how much I like you lately?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I miss dog-man. He was fun to argue with, even if stupid.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

We can absolutely see your point upendi (at least I can. I souldn't speak for ohers)... You can't have a battle of wits with an unarmed person...just like saying better to be thought an idiot than to speak and remove all doubt (BTW that also works if you substitute A$$*ole). My intent wasn't to start an intelligent debate with Mike but moreso to provide a thread for the anti-Mikes out there to vent their frustrations with him and his misaligned views on dog ownership. There is no reasoning with idiocy and ignorence... but at least you can feel better knowing that you did all you could to hopefully educate the ignorent and help those that might read his posts and (God Forbid) take them as gospel.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Good Lord... what an idiot. 

Playing with fire? You... Mike (insert finger to back of throat)... are the one playing with fire. 

Sorry everyone, I just couldnt keep my mouth shut anymore... but I guess some of the members on here are right... keep em around for entertainment. 

Always fun to watch the ignorants running (posting) around making fools of themselves 
Nessa


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Darn, internet was out all day and I missed all this? LOL!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

RBark said:


> I miss dog-man. He was fun to argue with, even if stupid.


Yeah he was an ok dude


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If this site had a spoiler option, I would blow this guys mind and post what 11 lbs of Miniature Dachshund did to my face once upon a time, sending me to the ER. 
Oh wait, that "stupid hound" I rescued from a shelter DID kill two innocent creatures, and happily posed for pictures:



















Last we ever saw of that kitten:


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

A nice anti BSL poster that use to be my avatar 










I really like this one too because it proves to the Mikes of the world that there is a higher chance of getting struck by ligntening than being attacked by a pit bull.










Then there's poor Bruce...






Because THAT is just such a better option for Bruce and his bully brethren... He didn't do anything wrong except be born a bully


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I know what's missing, but really I don't want someone who comes here to LEARN to read his bs and think it's the truth.


Truly, anyone using the Internet to research any topic had better develop a well-tuned BS filter or the web will eat him alive.

Personally, I think Mike's particular brand of BS is so outrageous that not many folks are going to be anything but amused by it. I worry a lot more about the convincing-sounding BS I read on the web (and sometimes on this forum) from people who know how to make a case.

Most of the information presented here is based on anecdotal opinions. You pay attention and, at some point, you decide whether you'd rather accept the opinions that are based on 10-days of dog ownership or those from someone (like Wvasko) who's owned and worked with dogs since the Civil War.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Terrie said:


> Second, STOP bashing shelter dogs. Not all dogs at shelters were dropped off because of behavior issues. A lot of shelter dogs are newborn puppies who clearly have no issues! My puppy and her litter mates were ALL strays and picked up by the shelter staff. SHE HAS NO BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS AT ALL. And I do not exercise her every day and she doesn't chew up things.
> 
> .


Wow! I agree. Having spent a thousand in shelters as a volunteer. I can tell you that the majority of dogs that are in there have NOTHING wrong with them. The wrong part was the owner that dumped them. I guess I am an enthusiast.

Personally I think people use the "the dogs in the shelter have something wrong with them" excuse so they can feel good about buying their puppymill pet store dogs.



RonE said:


> Most of the information presented here is based on anecdotal opinions. You pay attention and, at some point, you decide whether you'd rather accept the opinions that are based on 10-days of dog ownership or those from someone (like Wvasko) who's owned and worked with dogs since the Civil War.


Ha Ha No kidding.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

well..after this quite astonishing thread..

...Bartender...a Sevilla on the rocks....or better yet...a lysol on the rocks....with bleach for a chaser....


Mike I salute you. you made it into my top ten most astonishing people list...right after this kid at my old high school who knowingly stuck a loaded gun down his pants and "accidentally" shot one of his testicles off...

absolutely brilliant. cheers!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

A good post as always Ron.
I thought your countrys civil war was back when Abraham Lincoin was around when was the last one?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> well..after this quite astonishing thread..
> 
> ...Bartender...a Sevilla on the rocks....or better yet...a lysol on the rocks....with bleach for a chaser....
> 
> ...


ROFL... totally just spewed tea/theraflu all over my screen


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> A good post as always Ron.
> I thought your countrys civil war was back when Abraham Lincoin was around when was the last one?


LOL, Ron was teasing wvasko for being old.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> A good post as always Ron.
> I thought your countrys civil war was back when Abraham Lincoin was around when was the last one?


I'm sure Ron will just refer you to wvasko for a first hand account.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I thought your countrys civil war was back when Abraham Lincoin was around when was the last one?


Yup, that's the one.

Did you think "Dinosaur dog trainer" meant he trains only really big dogs?

When I speak to or about Wvasko, it is from a framework of respect bordering on reverence. That kind of common sense doesn't spring up over night.

He is, after all, older than ME.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

OMG...MIKEDAVID IS IN TORONTO!?!?
(insert evil laugh here....I know what he looks like...I'm watching for you mikey!) LOL

For the poster who asked about so many pitbulls in the Toronto HS...yes, BECAUSE of BSL the THS is chock full of pitties and pitmixes. Many were surrendered/abandoned as soon as BSL was put in here in Ontario several years ago...the THS is not no kill but is pretty dang close..and all of those poor dogs have been living there for most of the time since BSL came in. Most are "grandfathered" from when it came in. I have my own issues about the running of the THS (lots of scandals going on there lately) but I do support their concerns against BSL. A friend/former employee has a pittie, Davis, she adopted from there and then she took him back to BSL FREE Austria to live...he is one lucky little guy.

One of our local MLAS is trying to get the legislation changed, to remove the breed specificity of the legislation and to just update the dangerous dog legislation that has been in place. There is going to be a support get together at the legislature here in TO on November 18..I plan to be there with bells on.
Hey Mike..you wanna go? 

BTW..I am really enjoying this thread too....but the atrocious spelling is killing me! Must be the sauce Mike...I know we Canucks spell SOME words funny compared to the Yanks but really, where DID you learn to spell? Oh wait, it seems you can't read well either..so maybe that's why....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> LOL, Ron was teasing wvasko for being old.


Haha! i was sitting here trying to figure out where my history lessons left out the 2nd American civil war 
I knew Wvasko was our older wiser member but Ron's post would make him DF's first ghost.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I usually click on New Posts to surf through dog forums.

But now when I do that, THIS thread ALWAYS has the newest post.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't been here long but this thread has blown up faster than any that I've seen... 200 posts on its first day and counting. "Mainstreme" Mike you're a popular guy


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> BSL (meaning going either way as previously stated) is just the governement's way of getting TOO involved in our lives and keeping us safe from ourselves... THAT is not their job...


Their job is to protect the border and control who enters in and out of the country so there aren't too man people trying to bid for the same employment. 

I agree with legislation against pit bulls because the child is innocent and the dog enthusiests can take things so far, there are deaths involved with innocent children.

The dog enthusi'ism goes so far and blinds people so much that it might result in needless deaths to children. 

All they need to do is say that owners shall not own one if children under the age of 13 are living in the house.

Here is one of Floridas foremost dog training experts:


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, Mike. Did you ever watch Our Gang (aka the Little Rascals) as a kid? Remember the dog that the kids had, a black and white dog named Pete the pup?


Guess what breed Pete was?

If your answer was Maltese, whippet, or poodle, you'd be wrong.


























Pete the pup was none other than

a pit bull!

Can a maltese/poodle do this?

http://www.pitbullunited.com/wallacethepitbull/

And I think it's safe to say I'm one of those "mainstream" dog owners. I am a 25 year old female who lives in the suburbs. But, I love all breeds of dogs, and I have learned from experience that any dog of any breed, that isn't given the appropriate care it needs, can be aggressive. Or a dog that is sick or in pain. Or a rescue dog that came from bad circumstances.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think this is a wonderful thread.

We are unable to reach a consensus on any topic: Cesar Milan, dog food, crate training . . .

There is, I believe, a consensus on Mike's video. I myself watched about three minutes of it before I remembered I had to tweeze the hairs in my ears.

This has been a great community-builder for dog forums.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

hes posted in other threads and pissed people off.. now we're all congregating here instead of hijacking those other threads


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

RonE said:


> I think this is a wonderful thread.
> 
> We are unable to reach a consensus on any topic: Cesar Milan, dog food, crate training . . .
> 
> ...


Oh wow.. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. rofl!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

RonE said:


> I think this is a wonderful thread.
> 
> We are unable to reach a consensus on any topic: Cesar Milan, dog food, crate training . . .
> 
> There is, I believe, a consensus on Mike's video. I myself watched about three minutes of it before I remembered I had to tweeze the hairs in my ears.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Ron you are always good for a laugh. Um, I hope you were kidding about the hairy ear tweezing. If not. I WAS NOT laughing at YOU.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I give up.

I'm just gonna stay in this thread and hit the refresh button every 15 seconds.

For any new members (or lurkers) reading this thread: We aren't normally this obsessed with a single topic. There is some sort of pack-mentality taking hold and Mike is the bunny in the middle.

Some day, we'll all be very ashamed.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Im about 3 seconds from going off Im afraid. Goodbye DF.. Gonna turn this one off..And go hang out in either the turd thread or the BS one.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

RonE said:


> I give up.
> 
> I'm just gonna stay in this thread and hit the refresh button every 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


I feel ashamed for his puppy...does that count?


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Their job is to protect the border and control who enters in and out of the country so there aren't too man people trying to bid for the same employment.
> 
> I agree with legislation against pit bulls because the child is innocent and the dog enthusiests can take things so far, there are deaths involved with innocent children.
> 
> ...



At least you're going down swinging... I've determined that you can't be the guy in the video because you're obviously an 11 year old. Big misunderstanding there Mikey, sorry 'bout that. Nice rambling though...you managed to cover border security, innocent children, and "enthusi'ism?" all in one tidy, if totally unintelligible , post. Run along now the grown ups are going to have a big person talk.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

HersheyBear said:


> Hey, Mike. Did you ever watch Our Gang (aka the Little Rascals) as a kid? Remember the dog that the kids had, a black and white dog named Pete the pup?
> 
> 
> Guess what breed Pete was?


And maybe that's why none of the little rascals aren't around anymore?

If we are going to do that, guess what breed Jessica Simpson has:












And Miley Cirus:


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

digits mama said:


> Im about 3 seconds from going off Im afraid. Goodbye DF.. Gonna turn this one off..*And go hang out in either the turd thread or the BS one.*


Haha now that's something you don't get to say very often...or do you?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> If we are going to do that, guess what breed Jessica Simpson has:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know this one, I know this one... they have...

FASHION ACCESSORIES


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Jessica Biel:









Rachel Ray:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I wish I'd known that Jessica Simpson doesn't actually have a Plott hound when I adopted Esther from the shelter.

I suspected that was just a sales pitch, but I fell for it anyway - right up until I tried to stuff her into a purse.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

nico8 said:


> Run along now the grown ups are going to have a big person talk.


No they're not.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> And maybe that's why none of the little rascals aren't around anymore?
> 
> If we are going to do that, guess what breed Jessica Simpson has:
> 
> ...


Dude we get it already...you're a big , tough guy who rides his Harley to work at the lumber yard. Your dog strikes fear into the hearts of those brave enough to look it directly in the eyes. You and your dog are bad asses, what can we say? You've proven your machismo now ease up a little please...


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

And here ya go...

Helen Keller...seriously I dare you to bash her.









And really I think this picture speaks for itself.









Thomas Edison has a pit bull and really I think I'll trust his breed preferences over yours any day. It's already been proven he was a very intelligent man and I doubt anyone can dispute that fact.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> The dog *enthusi'ism* goes so far and blinds people so much that it might result in needless deaths to children.


Did you _really_ think that was correct?

I am not even going to try and dispute the actual post, because you haven't yet replied to anyones questions, as far as I have seen. But be assured that you have not said anything that I would agree to be true. 

And I can't think of any reason for someone to use the breed choices of Jessica Simpson or Miley Cirus to influence their decision. Making your last post as useless as your others.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mike Here is a picture of Helen Keller with her Pit bull too. She has passed too but it wasn't her Pit bull that caused that. 










whoops, too late


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Rachel Bilson (The O.C.)


























Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Christina Aguilera
















Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

Well this has been an entertaining thread. I don't know when I have laughed so hard. It's a great video to show what can happen if kids don't stay in school or get a higher education. It could also be a good ad for what happens if you don't use birth control. Anyway I have to go downstairs to see if my rescue herding dog has chewed holes in the wall or killed anything while dodging attacks from my behavior problem shelter dog.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Mariah Carey:










Ashley Olson:









Orlando Bloom









Charlize Theron

Ben Affleck:


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Inga said:


> Mike Here is a picture of Helen Keller with her Pit bull too. She has passed too but it wasn't her Pit bull that caused that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so neat. I didn't know Helen Keller had a Pit.. you learn something new every day


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Mike, you better not take your puppy into the Toronto Ravine System..we have coyotes there, one killed a chi last spring..and poor Jess' dog Daisy was killed by one a month or so ago outside LA. 

And yeah, you never seem to answer any of the questions or back up any of your info...this is your brain, this is your brain on drugs (or booze)...lol.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> That is so neat. I didn't know Helen Keller had a Pit.. you learn something new every day


Here is a great list of famous people who owned Pit Bulls http://www.trupitbull.com/FamousPeople.html:
Helen Keller (Pit Bull Named - Stubby)
Anthony Robbins
Molly Price (Actress)
General George Patton
Jan Michael Vincent
Fred Astaire
Stephany Kramer
President Woodrow Wilson
Pink (the singer)
Ashley Olsen
Jan Michael Vincent
Alicia Silverstone
Humphrey Bogart
Ananda Lewis
Linda Blair
John Steinbeck
Fatty Arbuckle
Malcolm - Jamal Warner
Mary Tyler Moore
Steve & Terri Irwin (Pit Bull Named - Sui)
Mo Vaughn (NY Mets)
James Ellroy (Author)
Amy Jo Johnson (Actress)
Jack Johnson (Hawaiian singer)
Sinbad
Barbra Eden
Rosie Perez
Kelli Williams (Actress from The Practice)
AJ Mclean
Rachel Ray (from Food Network) (Pit Bull Named - Isaboo)
Orlando Bloom
James Caan
Shaquille “Shaq” O’Neal
Judd Nelson
Barbara Eden,
Veronica Mars
Walter Scott (Author)
Ken Howard (Father in Crossing Jordon - his Pit Shadow saved his life)
Usher (Singer)
Michael J. Fox
Thomas Edison
Mel Brooks & Anne Brancroft
Julian schnabel
Jessica Alba
John Stuart
Jesse James and (Pit Bull Named - Cisco)
Stephan Jenkins (Singer)
Madonna
Jack Dempsey
Brad Pitt
Theodore Roosevelt
Bernadette Peters
Stephan Jenkins
Tamika Dixon (Athlete)
Singer Rick Springfield
Actor Vin Diesel
Barbra Ede
Cassandra Creech
Sir Walter Scott (Poet)
Shannon Elizabeth
Earl Holliman
David Spade
Robert Ferguson (Green Bay Packer)
John Stewart (from the Daily Show)
Bill Berloni (Broadway show dog trainer who has said that the Pit is the breed of choice for training),
Roy Jones Jr.
Serena Williams
Justin Miller
Cozy Coleman
Veron Haynes
Hugh Douglas
Kamal
Jermaine Dupri
Richard "Rip" Hamilton
50 Cent
Young Buck
Lloyd Banks
Jordan Babineaux
Jonathan Babineaux
Maurice White
Andrew Vachss
Ira Glass
Rosie Perez
Kelli Williams
Judd Nelson
Thomas Edison
Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
Julian Schnabel
Stephan Jenkins
Jon Stewart
Tamika Dixon

Well known sports figures who own Pit Bulls include:

Tennis Star Serena Williams (Pit bulls Name - Bambi)
Professional Basketball Players Desmond Mason (Pit Bulls Named - Zane & Capone)
Rashard Lewis (Pit Bull Named - Cookie, Angel & Ginger)
Amare Stoudemire (Pit Bull Names - JT, Ace & Deuce)
Alton Ford (Pit Bull Names - Mischif, Rosy, Spicey, Diable +3 pups with names unknown)
Tamika Dixon and Mo Vaughn


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> That is so neat. I didn't know Helen Keller had a Pit.. you learn something new every day


She not only had a pit, it was a *gasp* family pet.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

the link didn't work but I read thru the list 
wow.. I kinda wish those people would use that clout to help bring pits into a better light so there are less mikedavids around who don't know squat.

I did know about rachel ray.. I LOVE Isaboo I think she is adorable

upendi'smommy GASP OH THE HORROR!!!!! its a wonder she lived as long as she did with that abomination  that picture is definitly of a baby killer


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

upendi'smommy said:


> She not only had a pit, it was a *gasp* family pet.


Yes well, before all of the Pit bulls sudden spike in popularity and unfortunate slip into the media gutter. They were known as a great family dog. They still are by those that are smart enough to be responsible dog owners and not believe everything they read.

Oh and the Pit pictured with Helen Keller is Sir Thomas.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! can I please say "thank you" to mainstream-mike? Through his ignorance, I am now getting more information for the Pit volunteer project I'm working on!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

RonE said:


> I think this is a wonderful thread.
> 
> We are unable to reach a consensus on any topic: Cesar Milan, dog food, crate training . . .
> 
> ...


Glad I wasn't sipping coffee when I read that, I'd need a new laptop.

Old man ear hair, one of the big pitfalls of passing 50... The other being losing ability to remember where you left the tweezers.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I may have to lock this thread, so I can get some sleep, and reopen it in the morning.


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

I stopped listening after a few minutes, probably about the time I saw your (not op, the guy in vid) puppy proof room...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

... what's the point of pointing out what kind of dogs celebrities own? I don't understand....

I'm starting to think that, after reading all 12 pages of this thread, that this Mike guy isn't really all that ... intelligent. He avoids all of the questions and statements that he couldn't actually have an answer to, BECAUSE HE DOESN"T KNOW WHAT THE F*CK HE"S TALKING ABOUT. 




PS: reading this thread makes me fall more in love with DF. 

PSS: this is my vicious herding dog attacking a pit mix. Oo, so vicious.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Inga said:


> Yes well, before all of the Pit bulls sudden spike in popularity and unfortunate slip into the media gutter. They were known as a great family dog. They still are by those that are smart enough to be responsible dog owners and not believe everything they read.
> 
> Oh and the Pit pictured with Helen Keller is Sir Thomas.


I knew that Inga, I was just being sarcastic. The apbt was the original american family dog.  I would eventually like to own one myself.

But Ron, how are the rest of us going to get our amusement for the night?


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

RonE said:


> I wish I'd known that Jessica Simpson doesn't actually have a Plott hound when I adopted Esther from the shelter.
> 
> I suspected that was just a sales pitch, but I fell for it anyway - right up until I tried to stuff her into a purse.


LMFAO!!! It's a good thing I haven't been drinking during this thread, my computer would have been covered in Diet Coke.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder just how many keyboards were ruined during the life of this thread?


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't get on all day and this is what I miss??? 

I really needed a laugh, thank you all


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Jessica Biel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...Clearly Jessica Biel's dogs are Boxers...who unlike the Pitties of the world, only maul middle aged individuals...Good lord I am fu*ked.


----------



## Kayto Potato (Aug 30, 2009)

What a fool....I also hate what he says about shelter dogs. He said if someone gives up a dog when it is seven months old then it must be a problem. Well, guess what, sometime did give up a dog when it was seven months old, and I adopted him and the only problem I have ever had with him is he is sometimes stubborn going potty. OMG, what a horribly behaved dog. He was a rescue from a kill shelter and I am soooo glad I got him. He is perfect for me!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I just realized.. I wonder if Mike knows what a Poodle was bred to do?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

It's funny how short people's memories are... only 20 years ago, it was 'evil killer Rotties' and before that it was 'evil killer Dobes' and before that...

Don't people, even _dim_ people, not realize that every couple of years the media latches onto a new 'born killer!' breed? It's easier to pretend some dogs are natural monsters instead of deal with the reality that many people are just bad dog owners and are at fault for their dog's viciousness.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> That is so neat. I didn't know Helen Keller had a Pit.. you learn something new every day


yes,...._MOST_ of us do anyhow 


Cracker said:


> And yeah, you never seem to answer any of the questions or back up any of your info...this is your brain, this is your brain on drugs (or booze)...lol.


if he can screw up an entire forum about dogs, imagine the havock he'd conjure upon an AA forum...



RonE said:


> I may have to lock this thread, so I can get some sleep, and reopen it in the morning.


NO, NO...PLEASE!! You MUSN'T!!



Kayto Potato said:


> What a fool....I also hate what he says about shelter dogs.


I just hate what he says PERIOD...he is the 11/12 day "dog wonder" expert, & has taken it upon himself to "educate" a forum that has been around since 2006....how has everyone managed until the the second coming of christ decided to get a dog...& got a video camera???


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Mike. Here's some food for thought.
http://dogattacksyouneverhearabout.blogspot.com/


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure what this means but the only dog that's ever bitten me was a miniature poodle.

I did have a 135-pound lab knock me flat on my butt while trying to kiss me.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Kayto Potato said:


> What a fool....I also hate what he says about shelter dogs. He said if someone gives up a dog when it is seven months old then it must be a problem. Well, guess what, sometime did give up a dog when it was seven months old, and I adopted him and the only problem I have ever had with him is he is sometimes stubborn going potty. OMG, what a horribly behaved dog. He was a rescue from a kill shelter and I am soooo glad I got him. He is perfect for me!


I got a shelter dog AND a pit mix what ever will I do?









She definitely must have something wrong with her if she is a shelter dog... only clowns have smiles that big  Plus shelter dogs have laser beams that shoot out of their eyes... wait..ok just mine 

ps... VERY bad picture of me (not that there are many good ones )


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

There may be good advice on utube. Most of the links to it I see are from people panning the advice there. www.expertsvillege is another one to stay away from. 

I have been around internet forums for about 10 years. I think in that time, the quality of advice has steadily gone down hill. I blame much of the current mess on the DUI laws. Those that used to sit around in bars expounding on every subject are now on the internet.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Brad Pitt doesn't own a Pit. His makeup artist does. Sorry, I read too much celebrity crap.  A little unnerved to read that Chris Brown has a Pit.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> I just hate what he says PERIOD...he is the 11/12 day "dog wonder" expert, & has taken it upon himself to "educate" a forum that has been around since 2006....how has everyone managed until the the second coming of christ decided to get a dog...& got a video camera???


Very bad analogy on my end...whoopise...christ turned water into wine..bo-bo here can't brew beer...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup same here RonE... only dog that has every really bit me and done damage was a Poodle. 

I've almost been licked to death by an APBT though and many other KILLER DOG breeds!! 
Nessa


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

Sarah Michelle Gellar and her Akita mix Tyson...


















Kristen Bell and her dog Sadie who Kristen got from the SHELTER (OMG!) the dog ended up at after being displaced by Hurricane Katrina...










Isn't it funny that tiny little things like SMG, KB and Rachel Bilson can handle more dog than Mike can?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

RonE said:


> Not sure what this means but the only dog that's ever bitten me was a miniature poodle.
> 
> I did have a 135-pound lab knock me flat on my butt while trying to kiss me.


The only dog thats ever bit me, also a mini poodle, when I was 7 years old. And I wasn't even bothering the dog. I was standing on the porch of its owners house and it ran up and bit me.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I happen to credit having use of my left arm to a big old Amstaff. Two GSD bitches attacked me when a moron tried to open their kennel to "see why they were barking" They were DA and I just happened to be in the way and was basically trapped. This guy knocked the bigger aggressor off of me. He didn't hurt the dogs, either. Just sort of deflected them away from us.

Other than that I've only suffered bites from wee little dogs.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Labsnothers said:


> There may be good advice on utube. Most of the links to it I see are from people panning the advice there. www.expertsvillege is another one to stay away from.
> 
> I have been around internet forums for about 10 years. I think in that time, the quality of advice has steadily gone down hill. I blame much of the current mess on the DUI laws. *Those that used to sit around in bars expounding on every subject are now on the internet.*


OMG ROFL! I seriously want to steal this as a siggy quote!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> I think this is a wonderful thread.
> 
> We are unable to reach a consensus on any topic: Cesar Milan, dog food, crate training . . .
> 
> ...


That is very true! Thank you , Mike!


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

In your video you said that some dogs like labs and goldies stink due to something on their coats. I love the smell of a wet lab or any wet dog. The smell of your video is something else.

You also need to do more research into origin of dogs. Hunting waterfowl was not their first job. Ducks don't reside in caves.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Can't you all see that Mike is right and we are all wrong? Come on now people, what is wrong with you all? Just listen to him he knows what he is talking about!

I just want you all to know that there IS hope for some people who are anti pit. I used to be one of them until a couple years ago when I was on a forum similar to this one. The people on that forum convinced me in one thread, because I really didn't have anything meaningful to base my opinion on, just the media and mass hysteria. And my new found respect for pit bulls has been reinforced over and over since then, after meeting and speding time with pit bulls and talking with pit bull owners.

But this can only happen when the person is somewhat intelligent and is willing to learn something. Open up your mind Mike. Really think about what people are saying here. Just consider for an instant that could _possibly_ be wrong about just a few things. I mean REALLY give it some consideration. And then if you still don't agree thats fine. But somehow I really doubt you will try this.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

So I was reading this post while making dinner and had to skip to the end because my unmanageable shelter/rescue dog would like some quality time. Mandie isn't a herder or a pit cross but she is a two year old from a rescue. By Mike's definition, she must be there because she has "issues" and I can't tell you how incredibly angry that makes me. In 2009, with unemployment at a record high 10%, people are having no other choice but to give up their long time companions. It is with a heavy heart and a great deal of sadness that many have had to make that choice and I can only imagine how disorienting it must be for these well loved canines to go from cozy bed to shelter floor. 

When we brought Mandie home, we discovered she love car rides, could sit on command, waited until told to eat, walked on a leash, slept in our bed, was completely housetrained, the list goes on and on. Someone spent a lot of time with her and I truly believe there's no way someone gave her up willingly. While I am so blessed to have her, I'm heartbroken for the people who had to give her up.

Mike's narrow view of shelter dogs is saddening. My husband and I can't wait to bring home our second shelter pup, and my husband, a self proclaimed puppy guy, is now the gung ho advocate for the adult dog. Some day when we have the house we dream about, we plan on adding two rottweilers named Harley and Davidson to our family (along with at least two "dog enthusiast" babies), plus foster any Mandies, Basils, Rebels, [insert your shelter dog's name here] so they can have a place until their dog enthusiasts come.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

All I can say is...WOW... has any thread here ever generated over 3000 views in less than a 24 hour period??? Seriously my orignalintent on this was just to vent MY frustrations over Mikes stupidity... glad to see I'm not alone... does any one else find it odd that thru this entire thread he has only posted like 3 things??? That means he only stirs the pot every 100 posts... that's not NEAR enough... seriously tho... I gotta thank the whole lot of yas for providing me with a full 24 hrs of laughs, venting, stories, and entertainment that I could never find on TV or in real life... it's sad that people might actually listen to his advice or take his video for the gospel... it's also sad that he's married and has a house that is that unkempt...it's sad thathe can't provide one... NOT ONE answer to the reasonable questions that he's been asked... all he can do is spew more vomit out his mouth and provide nonsense with NO PROOF whereas the rest of us have done the polar opposite to EVERY SINGLE ONE of his stupid claims...

BTW... working with dogs and specializingin aggression disorders.. the only 2 times I have EVER been bitten it has been by a pembroke and an american bulldog that was trying to eat my Dane (an incident of displacement biting). Ever notice on "it's me or the dog" with Victoria Stilwel that MOST of her cases are small fru fru dogs or sporting breeds? I don't think that I've ever seen one of her shows with a pit (a boxer or 2 but not a pit) and I Tivo them all...

Lastly Please Ron don't close or lock this thread... I need the entertainment... Personally I figured it would never make it past 5 replies before it got closed or deleted. Thank you mods for leaving it intact and open


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Back in the days of dog-man, threads like this were common. Dog-man was more intelligent than Mike, however. Which does not say much, unfortunately. Either way, his arguments were at least interesting enough to debate, even if they were completely wrong.

Which is pretty much why I have not really tried to participate much. He just really isn't worth the time.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Mike Have you even volunteered at a shelter? Try doing that and walking a Pit Bull there, you can fix two wrongs with one go.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Hey Mike Have you even volunteered at a shelter? Try doing that and walking a Pit Bull there, you can fix two wrongs with one go.


Um, that sounds like terrible advice. Please read his reply to another thread about how to teach a dog loose leash walking. He WOULD get mauled if he tried to walk a pit bull  It wouldn't have anything to do with the dog's breed, however.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You saw that too RBark... OMG I nearly fell off my chair in disbelief...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

BTW Mike,

If the behavior your dog showed while on the video is typical, you need to get it checked out with a vet. Because a puppy should be more energetic and inquisitive than that.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Doesn't anybody want to join me in sundaes? Who doesn't love a sundae on a Wednesday? MMMM! Nuts!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Also..... You speak of wanting a Doberman but not getting one because of your lifestyle, where you live, etc. 

Well you really do not want a Doberman. Because if you did, there is no reason you could not make it work in the environment you in which you live.



Xeph said:


> Doesn't anybody want to join me in sundaes? Who doesn't love a sundae on a Wednesday? MMMM! Nuts!


Don't mention food... I just had a tooth cut out yesterday....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Use it to stab yourself in the eye or ear so you don't have to read or listen to any more of his incessant drivel.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Also..... You speak of wanting a Doberman but not getting one because of your lifestyle, where you live, etc.
> 
> Well you really do not want a Doberman. Because if you did, there is no reason you could not make it work in the environment you in which you live.
> ....


Not so sure if I agree with that one. There are a few breeds I would have loved to own but can't due to my lifestyle and where I live. 

For one, I am disabled with severe health problems and live in an apartment so I would never be able to properly exercise a large or high-energy dog.
Two, certain breeds are banned in all apartment buildings where I live.
Sometimes there are valid reasons people can't have the dog (or other things) they want in life.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, but in regards to Mainstreme Mike, he doesn't want one because he's positive that it would wreak havoc amongst his family and be a human mauler if not exercised properly.

In other words, he's lazy and bought a small sickly dog so he doesn't have to do any real qork.


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

That source about Maltese Terriers joining the dangerous dog list is from where i live (Australia) in the state of NSW (New South Wales) 

You couldn't really use it to compare because we have hardly any pitbulls of any mix here in the first place. 

And we only have a population of 21 million people, compared to the 307 million in america, so not really a good thing to compare.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> Not so sure if I agree with that one. There are a few breeds I would have loved to own but can't due to my lifestyle and where I live.
> 
> For one, I am disabled with severe health problems and live in an apartment so I would never be able to properly exercise a large or high-energy dog.
> Two, certain breeds are banned in all apartment buildings where I live.
> Sometimes there are valid reasons people can't have the dog (or other things) they want in life.



Well Mike did not appear to have any health problems. In any case, it depends on what the owner is willing to overcome....


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

moots said:


> That source about Maltese Terriers joining the dangerous dog list is from where i live (Australia) in the state of NSW (New South Wales)
> 
> You couldn't really use it to compare because we have hardly any pitbulls of any mix here in the first place.
> 
> And we only have a population of 21 million people, compared to the 307 million in america, so not really a good thing to compare.


It was brought up because mike advocated BSL while touting the fact that his maltese could never possibly make one of those lists.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Also..... You speak of wanting a Doberman but not getting one because of your lifestyle, where you live, etc.
> 
> Well you really do not want a Doberman. Because if you did, there is no reason you could not make it work in the environment you in which you live.
> 
> ...


I have a better reason... BSL isn't only for Pit Bulls, Doberman Pinchers, Rottweilers, German Shepherds and other breeds like them (In some places includes Aussies, Huskies, Any dog over 100lbs) are included in many Bans. Many people think BSL only effects Pit Bulls, but it effects many different breeds. You are very unlikely to find apartments and housing with Dobermans, GSDs, and Rottweilers. 

Remember, BSL effects ALL dog owners in the long run. Places like Italy started with just banning Pit Bulls, and ended up banning over 75 different breeds of dogs ( Bolded some of the more shocking breeds for you):
1.AIREDALE TERRIER
2.AKBASH
3.AKITA
4.ALAPAHA BLUE BLOOD BULLDOG
5,ALASKAN MALAMUTE
6.ALSATIAN SHEPHERD
7.AMERICAN BULLDOG
8.AMERICAN HUSKY
9.AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER
10.AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER
11.AMERICAN WOLFDOG
12.ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD
13.ARIKARA DOG
14.AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG
15.AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD
16.BELGIAN MALINOIS
17.BELGIAN SHEEPDOG
18.BELGIAN TURVUREN
19.BLUE HEELER
20.BOERBUL
*21.BORZOI*
*22.BOSTON TERRIER*
23.BOUVIER DES FLANDRES
24.BOXER
25.BULLDOG
26.BULL TERRIER
27.BULL MASTIFF
28.CANE CORSO
29.CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG
30.CAUCASIAN SHEPHERD
31.CHINESE SHAR PEI
32.CHOW-CHOW
33.COLORADO DOG
*34.DOBERMAN PINSCHER*
35.DOGO DE ARGENTINO
36.DOGUE DE BORDEAUX
37.ENGLISH MASTIFFS
*38.ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL
39.ESKIMO DOG*
40.ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG
41.FILA BRASILIERO
*42.FOX TERRIER*
*43.FRENCH BULLDOG
44.GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
45.GOLDEN RETRIEVER*
46.GREENLAND HUSKY
*47.GREAT DANE*
48.GREAT PYRENEES
49.ITALIAN MASTIFF
50.KANGAL DOG
*51.KEESHOND*
52.KOMONDOR
53.KOTEZEBUE HUSKY
54.KUVAZ
*55.LABRADOR RETRIEVER*
56.LEONBERGER
57.MASTIFF
58.NEOPOLITAN MASTIFF
59.NEWFOUNDLAND
60.OTTERHOUND
61.PRESA DE CANARIO
62.PRESA DE MALLORQUIN
*63.PUG*
64.ROTTWEILER
65.SAARLOOS WOLFHOND
66.SAINT BERNARD
67.SAMOYED
68.SCOTTISH DEERHOUND
69.SIBERIAN HUSKY
70.SPANISH MASTIFF
71.STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER
72.TIMBER SHEPHERD
73.TOSA INU
74.TUNDRA SHEPHERD
75.WOLF SPITZ
http://www.povn.com/urdog/banned breeds.html

So next time you hear of BSL, just remember, just because it doesn't include your dog now, doesn't mean soon it won't.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Well Mike did not appear to have any health problems. In any case, it depends on what the owner is willing to overcome....


Or is in any way ABLE to overcome. If you saw me for just a few minutes on youtube you might not think I have disabling health problems either. 
I'm not saying Mike has disabling health problems, he probably doesn't. It just sounds to me like you aren't ONLY talking about Mike here, and I don't like judgementalism (thats probably not a real word but you know what I mean) where it isn't deserved.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

> 43.FRENCH BULLDOG


Wow, who woulda thought Frenchies were baby-killers in disguise?!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

RBark said:


> Back in the days of dog-man, threads like this were common. Dog-man was more intelligent than Mike, however. Which does not say much, unfortunately. Either way, his arguments were at least interesting enough to debate, even if they were completely wrong.


Ok, now I'm burning with curiosity - who is this dog-man? I searched for him and glanced through a few threads, but he seems at least mildly sane. Well, except that he's banned. What gives? Anyone care to link a choice thread or two?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> So next time you hear of BSL, just remember, just because it doesn't include your dog now, doesn't mean soon it won't.


Excellent post, I tried to make that point earlier, but it got lost in the fray. 
Both of my girls would be banned in some places...seeing as I have a gsdxhusky and an aussiexlab.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> I have a better reason... BSL isn't only for Pit Bulls, Doberman Pinchers, Rottweilers, German Shepherds and other breeds like them (In some places includes Aussies, Huskies, Any dog over 100lbs) are included in many Bans. Many people think BSL only effects Pit Bulls, but it effects many different breeds. You are very unlikely to find apartments and housing with Dobermans, GSDs, and Rottweilers.


Some of the breeds banned from Apartment complexes here:

Pit bull
Rottweiler
Akita
Bernese
Canary dog
Chow chow
Doberman
American husky
Eskimo dog (huh??)
Greenland Dog
Karelian Bear Dog
Rhodesian ridgeback
Russo eropean laika


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Clip


Wow, I can't figure out a pattern. Is it just big dogs? No, there's Frenchies and Pugs and Boston Terriers. Dogs that have a stigma of being aggressive? Well, several of those breeds are famous for being "family dogs." I can't figure out what sort of trait is OKAY D=


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> All I can say is...WOW... has any thread here ever generated over 3000 views in less than a 24 hour period??? Seriously my orignalintent on this was just to vent MY frustrations over Mikes stupidity... glad to see I'm not alone... does any one else find it odd that thru this entire thread he has only posted like 3 things???


Thank you. 

It hasn't been me carrying this thread. I'm doing renovations on the house and had to bottle my beer today so can't reply to all the messages. 

Locking thread are bad becuase threads that get a lot of attention encourage discussion and new people to register the site which generates more traffic and makes the site more succesful. 

The freedom to give opinions is what will make this a happy forum for everyone to feel included. If people continue to join the site and get more page views, it can be worth 100,000's of dollars in the future. Locking threads and have moderator bullies policing everywhere is probably the biggest mistake forum owners make because there is never spirited discussion so people are not tempted to register, and saying 'go read the faq' doesn't provide page views for potential adveratising/selling purposes.

I've been on Newsgroups and Forums since the start and can say this forum has an unusally great group of participants, new subscribers, and moderation. I'd actually say amongst the best of all of the forums come to think of it.

People really do want to see both sides of the issue.

My video sent out a good message - don't take gambles on a dog that might have behavioral problems and do not choose a breed that you will not be able to excersize it properly.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Wow, I can't figure out a pattern. Is it just big dogs? No, there's Frenchies and Pugs and Boston Terriers. Dogs that have a stigma of being aggressive? Well, several of those breeds are famous for being "family dogs." I can't figure out what sort of trait is OKAY D=


can't for the life of me think of any reason anyone would even THINK of banning pugs....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> Or is in any way ABLE to overcome. If you saw me for just a few minutes on youtube you might not think I have disabling health problems either.
> I'm not saying Mike has disabling health problems, he probably doesn't. It just sounds to me like you aren't ONLY talking about Mike here, and I don't like judgementalism (thats probably not a real word but you know what I mean) where it isn't deserved.



I am not being judgemental and mean no offense to you what so ever. My point is, if someone wants a dog of a certain breed in most cases they can make it work ( and work well) Sometimes it takes major concessions and increased expense. It all depends on what someone is willing to give up or do to have the dog they want. 


But I get your point.....Some dogs for some folks would take some major concessions. So much so it might not be realistic.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My video sent out a good message - don't take gambles on a dog that might have behavioral problems and do not choose a breed that you will not be able to excersize it properly.


but you RUINED that message when you started saying VERY untrue things about shelter dogs. That what really pisses me off.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't see discussion here....just people making fun of you Mike....


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I am not being judgemental and mean no offense to you what so ever. My point is, if someone wants a dog of a certain breed in most cases they can make it work ( and work well) Sometimes it takes major concessions and increased expense. It all depends on what someone is willing to give up or do to have the dog they want.
> 
> 
> But I get your point.....Some dogs for some folks would take some major concessions. So much so it might not be realistic.


Exactly. I'm glad I was able to relay my point accurately. I'm not always good at that
Thank you


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Ok, now I'm burning with curiosity - who is this dog-man? I searched for him and glanced through a few threads, but he seems at least mildly sane. Well, except that he's banned. What gives? Anyone care to link a choice thread or two?


He was a pretty grumpy guy and he got into arguments a lot... but I'm not sure what it was exactly that got him banned.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

mikedavid00 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It hasn't been me carrying this thread. I'm doing renovations on the house and had to bottle my beer today so can't reply to all the messages.
> 
> ...



Actually your video sent a message that you are anti dog and not willing to do any training or take time to excercise or care of a dog. Most dog owners look forward to training, bonding with, and excercising your dog.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Actually your video sent a message that you are anti dog and not willing to do any training or take time to excercise or care of a dog. Most dog owners look forward to training, bonding with, and excercising your dog.


I agree. I wouldn't have gotten Basil if I wasn't interested in training him and being able to go out and do fun outdoor activities, like playing at the dog park, hiking and bike riding. I'm not interested in having a stuffed animal that lays on the ground and barely moves, I want a best friend that can have fun with me. Basil has encouraged me to be active, use my brain (When figuring out how to be one step ahead of him to keep behavioral problems at bay), be adventurous and has allowed me to be social with other dog owners.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Mike what is your experience with dogs? thats not a rhetorical question, I am honestly interested.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Mike what is your experience with dogs? thats not a rhetorical question, I am honestly interested.


me too. great question.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Keechak, he has like 12 days experience with dogs  The one he has is his first....

Sounds to me like he's never really been around dogs.

I would also like to know what the definition of a "Mainstream Dog Owner" is. Because Mike, even if you happen to be a horrible dog owner (it remains to be seen, right now you're just uber ignorant and moderately tolerable), just by being on this forum you are no longer what I would determine as "mainstream".


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Keechak, he has like 12 days experience with dogs  The one he has is his first....
> 
> Sounds to me like he's never really been around dogs.
> 
> I would also like to know what the definition of a "Mainstream Dog Owner" is. Because Mike, even if you happen to be a horrible dog owner (it remains to be seen, right now you're just uber ignorant and moderately tolerable), just by being on this forum you are no longer what I would determine is "mainstream".


Yeah, that along with the you tube videos about dogs. Definantly NOT mainstream. HAHAHAHAH. That is a great point Xeph, which did not even ocurr to me until you said it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The average human house hold has, I believe, a dog and a half (I know I know, but statistics are mathematically awkward, we can round up if you like ). Said average house hold takes their dog for a walk a day, feeds them dog chow or Ol' Roy, and is content if the dog is housebroken and does not unintentionally molest 90 year old Great Aunt Maude when she comes to call.

We here are not the average ("mainstream") dog owner.

While some may feed dog chow, it is at least not out of sheer ignorance/lack of information. While some may only walk their dog once a day, most of us do more (because we like to). While ALL of us are happy when our dogs no longer tinkle on the persian rugs and rejoice when they tinkle in the tulips, at the end of the day we are not mainstream.

Why?

Because we took the stinking time to join a forum and ACTIVELY learn more.

When you go to a training class, even if it is just once, you are no longer mainstream.
When you join a kennel club, you are no longer mainstream.
When you volunteer frequently at an animal shelter or with a rescue, you are no longer mainstream.

You are a dog enthusiast.

Most unfortunately Mike, as much as it pains me, I must include you amongst the ranks of dog enthusiasts, no matter how misguided or idiotic your ideals. Because you joined a forum.

And you made a video. A video that probably just made Balto roll over in his grave.

No matter how low in the ranks you may be, you made yourself a dog enthusiast.

Darn.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Xeph said:


> The average human house hold has, I believe, a dog and a half (I know I know, but statistics are mathematically awkward, we can round up if you like ). Said average house hold takes their dog for a walk a day, feeds them dog chow or Ol' Roy, and is content if the dog is housebroken and does not unintentionally molest 90 year old Great Aunt Maude when she comes to call.
> 
> We here are not the average ("mainstream") dog owner.
> 
> ...


While I would be embarrassed to be lumped together with someone like Mike. I am happy to hear that I am not an average dog owner but a dog enthusiast. Which I am definantly proud to be. I think I already knew but its nice to have it confirmed


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Sandy Most of those (the pug,the boston etc) are likely included because they present the appearance of Bulldog with the blocky head and muscluature in their bodies. Boston does actually have bulldog (the french bulldog and the english white terrier) as the foundation and really aren't a true terrier in the sense that they don't go to ground for prey do I guess by Italian thinking they're dangerous....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We enthusiasts be crazy xD

As evidenced by me allowing my 84 pound GSD to be sprawled out on his back on my bed at the present moment. He and the Siamese are occupying the majority of my bed.

Good to know that the magistrates are happy 

ETA: I have to say, even for those of us that disagree with each other frequently, never have I felt so close to all of you xD


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Xeph said:


> ETA: I have to say, even for those of us that disagree with each other frequently, never have I felt so close to all of you xD


awww, I feel the same way. <hugs everyone> Thank you for bringing us all so close together Mike, you have really helped the members on this forum bond with each other


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Xeph said:


> ETA: I have to say, even for those of us that disagree with each other frequently, never have I felt so close to all of you xD


I agree.

In fact, I think this is the first thing I've seen everyone agree on...ever.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I should write a song about this.

A new version of We are the World by USA for Africa.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Actually Xeph, I have a particular song that I would like to suggest...it happens to be one of Mikes favorites..at the end of his puppy trains to stay, at the very end, he tacks on a clip of "its raining men - hallelujah..." song...Since everyone has "banded together" over sorts DUE to Mike, & since that is the music that he chose to put onto a puppy video...why not?? I say the more inappropriate;the better...kinda goes with the M.M. "flow"...

ROTFLMAO...BWAHAHAHA...seriously..anyone notice that song on that stay video? Nearly fell out of my chair I did!!

"Its raining fools...Hallelujah, its raining fools...to no end..dumb, snide, he's completely obscene..-gonna turn the forum completely mean..Its raining fools..."

Whaddya think? Kinda like our own "Mikey" jingle..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I did.

It wasn't even a good rendition. Best version of all time has got to be Martha Wash feat. Ru Paul.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Mike isn't a dog enthusiast. He's a dog enuthisiest.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cannot believe I read this entire thread. Really.. what is WRONG with me... 

Oh and all you dog enthusiasts.. you are NOT who Mike is talking about. He is talking about someone else... the dog enthusiEst. I don't know any of them. 

This has been entertaining and MD has not uttered a single shred of anything like wisdom... 

I can only add that any guy who is pround of owning a dog just like the one Mily Cyrus owns or Jessican Simpson owns.. probably has a few issues and is attracting the wrong audience. After that video (and RonE's nose hair comment) I got to tell ya.. Dude.. you got issues.

BTW.. if you have to ASK if you are an alcoholic you already know the answer. 

Considering that, please step BACK from the Keyboard after you have had one.. or a few.. or a round.. or a keg.... 

It has been an amusing read guys.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

yappypappymom said:


> ROTFLMAO...BWAHAHAHA...seriously..anyone notice that song on that stay video? Nearly fell out of my chair I did!!
> 
> "Its raining fools...Hallelujah, its raining fools...to no end..dumb, snide, he's completely obscene..-gonna turn the forum completely mean..Its raining fools..."
> 
> Whaddya think? Kinda like our own "Mikey" jingle..



Um yeah...I noticed that and chuckled.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> Actually Xeph, I have a particular song that I would like to suggest...it happens to be one of Mikes favorites..*at the end of his puppy trains to stay, at the very end, he tacks on a clip of "its raining men - hallelujah..." song...*


How fitting...it all makes sense now. This guy is now officially ridiculous. If anyone here has any editing experience I bet they could piece together some pretty entertaining remixes of Mainstreme Mike's videos.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Elana55 said:


> I can only add that any guy who is pround of owning a dog just like the one Mily Cyrus owns or Jessican Simpson owns.. probably has a few issues and is attracting the wrong audience. After that video (and RonE's nose hair comment) I got to tell ya.. Dude.. you got issues.


Does that mean I shouldn't be proud that Ron Jeremy has the same kind of dogs as me? LOL


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Does that mean I shouldn't be proud that Ron Jeremy has the same kind of dogs as me? LOL



Exactly the opposite...I'd be shouting it from the rooftops


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Brittany.. Your dog is so cute! I just want to smooch all over his pretty face


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Whew, finally made it through the whole thing! 

I guess I should tell my boss that it's time to get rid of his 9 year old pit since he has small kids. Nevermind the fact that his kids can maul his dog and the most that he will ever do is lick them. Or the fact that the only times his dog has ever been in a fight was with a very confrontational black Lab, and his pit stood there and waited to be separated. 

Still, he must be a baby killer so it's probably time for him to go.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

He'd smooch right back, he loves kisses


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't really post often and have not been here for long, so i LOOOOOOOVE this thread! It is the best place to get a feel for everyone's personality, sense of humour, and all that. Even though I don't get all the inside jokes, I got a good laugh at several posts and it has kept me busy while my students are filling out evaluation questionnaires in the past 2 days.

Thank you Mike for all the entertainment!

As for Mike himself, I have to convince myself that he is not real. He has to be an hallucination. My mind is punishing me for something (I simply have to find out what it is and he will disappear). No one could be this block-headed and stupid, even a Jessica Simpson/Miley Cirus ADULT fan.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

BrittanyG said:


> Posting in an epic thread!
> 
> On a more serious note, if anyone listens to your bullshit about shelter dogs, and lets it influence their decision...I hope Karma will **** you right in the ass with no lube. Every life is precious, and for you to condemn these dogs because they happened to end up in the shelter, is reprehensible.
> 
> ...


Well for a people-eater he sure looks a tad lazy. He do take an excellent picture though. He is just one of those thousands upon thousands of shelter dogs that could be great given a home.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Guys guys, I think I know why Mike's maltipoo(what's that pup's name anyway?) is so inactive! He is most likely trying to figure out a way to escape from Mike's house. In the video, he seemingly looked to be just be sitting there but he was actually looking at his surrounding and he probably asked the cat to help him out.

Which brings me to another question that will most likely not be answered. Hey Mike, are a mainsteme cat owner too or are you a cat enthusiest?


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> As for Mike himself, I have to convince myself that he is not real. He has to be an hallucination. My mind is punishing me for something (I simply have to find out what it is and he will disappear). No one could be this block-headed and stupid, even a Jessica Simpson/Miley Cirus ADULT fan.


I've been telling myself the same thing. The guy in the videos can't be a real person. I mean he can't _really_ think those things, right? He made all those videos and posts as a big joke and now he's sitting back and laughing at the mayhem...


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I really can't believe this "bash the guy with a different opinion" thread is stilllllll going on & oooon & oooooooon. I think this has turned into pretty much a bullying thread.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Terrie said:


> Which brings me to another question that will most likely not be answered. Hey Mike, are a mainsteme cat owner too or are you a cat enthusiest?


Is it a white cat with dark pigment? Because if it is it probably comes from an AKC/CKC line ROFLAMO


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Is it a white cat with dark pigment? Because if it is it probably comes from an AKC/CKC line ROFLAMO


The cat in the video was black so unfortunately it's not a purebred cat. What were you thinking Mike?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes...Husky and husky mixes are so much trouble. Tiberius is just tearing things apart...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

No Pittsa it is a BLACK cat... OMG... but everything else in his house appears to be white 

Ya know kpollard you just might want to tell your boss to get rid of his pit because it isn't Satan or any other demonic force that is responsible for all the evil in the world...didn't anyone tell you ... it's all Pits... THEY'RE responsible for all the evil in the world 

Ya know DJsMom this has kinda turned into a bullying thread and it might be a bit cruel and it definately HAS taken on a life all it's own but look how wonderfully it has brought the entire forum together and if it helps just one person learn how to NOT treat and train their dogs then personally I feel it has served it's purpose... and honestly if Mike was THAT disturbed by it he would have asked someone to lock, close or delete it by now. Apparently Mods have viewed and even participated in this thread and there are some VERY valid points included in this 15 page entity. This is not a "bash this guy with a different oponion"... it is rebuttals to ignorece.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> I really can't believe this "bash the guy with a different opinion" thread is stilllllll going on & oooon & oooooooon. I think this has turned into pretty much a bullying thread.


As long as he keeps posting that my Dog is a baby killer...I will keep posting that he is dead wrong


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe cats have to be black with white pigment in order to be purebred! 

Is that even possible? lol.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I am now dumber for having watched even two minutes of that video. And I'm very concerned about the poor puppy--he seems drugged


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

pugmom said:


> As long as he keeps posting that my Dog is a baby killer...I will keep posting that he is dead wrong


I understand refuting what he is saying, but many of these responses have gone far beyond that.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have also been wondering if Mike had Zephyr's (the dog trainer from Miami) permission to post up his video on how to deal with puppy biting. 

I don't know Zephyr well but I do know him. I have referred a couple of folks in SouthEast florida to him. They seemed very pleased with his services.

My point is.... I am not sure a trainer of good reputation would appreciate you dragging his video into a discussion of your warped sense of dogs, reality, etc. I suppose you were trying to use the video to make some point. But I am at a loss as to what that point is.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Xeph said:


> And turtles. Turtles are awesome. I think I want a turtle sundae.


Turtles are nature's D students.

And you still like them? 



Xeph said:


> Because we took the stinking time to join a forum and ACTIVELY learn more.
> 
> When you go to a training class, even if it is just once, you are no longer mainstream.
> 
> ...


I'm a low level enthusiast then...

The only one of those I fit is the forum. 

I'm in awe of other's higher level enthusiast abilities!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> I understand refuting what he is saying, but many of these responses have gone far beyond that.


I trust the Mods to do their job...if you see something you feel is over the line then per the rules you should report it

I'm pretty sure though that I saw mike post that he would not like to have this thread closed


----------



## OwynsMom (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG, I can't believe anyone could get thru this video!!! I lasted an amazing 7 min. and had to shut it off. As we all know, this guy is clueless (and I, as a Psychology major in college, would guess maybe suffering from a mental condition). I recently adopted my Owyn, a 10 mo. old mini poodle from the shelter and I thank GOD that he came into my life. He is the most wonderful dog ever. If I had believed the myth that adolescent-aged shelter dogs aren't good pets, I would have missed out on the best dog I've had in 20 years.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Ack, my post got deleted? Ok, I will practice that thing called "tact". Apologies to those I offended, but his stance on shelter dogs and BSL made my blood boil.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but I stand in awe of someone who can own a dog for 10 days and be enough of an expert to post a video telling people what dog to get and how to train it. I've had Toby for 5 years and Cameron for 4, and I would never presume to have that kind of expertise. Wow.

This thread has been 2 days of pure entertainment.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

mikedavid00 said:


> If you support the use a prong collar, then you suppor the use of choke chains, shock collars, etc.
> 
> Same thing.


All the above are training tools. I know people who use electronic collars to train their dogs. They are not used in an abusive manner. They are, like any other training tool, as kind or as cruel as the hand that is using them.

Slip collars should not be called choke collars. They are not intended to choke the dog. If a dog on a slip collar has a tight lead, the collar is useless, and the handler needs education and help with technique.



mikedavid00 said:


> I never wanted to get one because I felt it was cruel. The choke or mild shock doesn't hurt the dog. The prong collar actually inflicts pain.
> 
> I hope some new potential dog owners are whitnessing the hypocracy with the enthusiasts. This is another example. Also the pit bull not being agressive and great family pets, yet they not trust their own dog alone with their children. That is hypocracy. The dog is either safe or it's not. You are inflicting pain on the dog to get it to what you want or you are not.


People who do not leave dogs and children alone together are using their brain. Kids will be kids, and dogs will be dogs, and they should not be left together to make their own decisions as to how to interact. ANY dog will bite if put in a situation which it finds overwhelming. What these situations are vary widely from dog to dog, according to the inherited temperament and the early training and socialization of the dog. Wise people do not take chances, with the kids, or the dogs.



mikedavid00 said:


> To the OP,
> 
> The dog is going to have pain if he's going to walk on the leash and with a full grown dog it might suprise how much you have to muscle him.


The most powerful training tool to use on any dog is the human brain. No dog should arbitrarily be subjected to pain in training! My dogs work WITH me, as a team, using their intelligence to earn the rewards that they know are coming if they interact with me and perform.



mikedavid00 said:


> Or, you can do the lead trick which is positive and non painful. Someone mentioned it. It's where you lure it forward by treats.


I don't use much luring once puppies are past 8-12 weeks and have learned, in a VERY positive way to follow along with me and not pull backwards on the leash. They are never put in a position to feel pressure on the leash. I am very careful of this from the very beginning. The collar and leash for my dogs is ALWAYS a positive experience. If I pick up a leash or a collar around here, my dogs MOB me, hoping to be the one who gets to play with me. And yes, that is what they think it is!



mikedavid00 said:


> Chocke chains are the most popular dog chain for a reason. When you tug the dog where you want him to go, he will go. My dog is no problem on the leash. But trust me, he was flipping and flayling all over the place the moment he got it on. It took a few days for him to get use to it and now if he goes near mud or something, I just need a small tug and he'll move away. He knows what happens when he resists the collar. This is WHY a choke chain is the MOST POPULAR CHAIN SOLD.
> 
> I'm suggesting with a 40lb dog and not a puppy, You'll really have to *really pull*. If you hear an audible choking sound from the dog, ease off. Don't pull that hard. Try to pull and give a treat at the same time. Since the dog isn't a light puppy, the chance of the dog having some broken neck or something is highly, highly, unlikely.
> 
> That's how you train a dog to walk.


You should never get into a pulling contest with your dog. The dog's neck can be permanently injured by doing this, plus you will never teach a dog not to pull by pulling back against him yourself.

If pulling back against the dog was an effective way to teach it not to pull, there would not be numbers of people every day on this and other forums asking how to STOP their dogs from pulling.

In order to eliminate pulling on the leash when walking, the tight leash must be eliminated. This is the first, and often the most difficult step!



mikedavid00 said:


> The prong collar also works in the same way but if neighbours and such see it they will think it's cruel. I personally wouldn't use it becuase it doesn't sit well with me if the dog gets cut and such.


Prong collars do not cause injury to the dog. IMO, prong collars should not be used to address a pulling issue except in isolated circumstances, VERY UNUSUAL, where nothing else works, and it is a situation that is dangerous to the dog and the handler.

One thing no one has mentioned, and that is a few dogs, when subjected to the actions of a prong collars, will retaliate by biting or attacking the handler. I call it "going up your arm". Prong collars in the beginning should always be used with a second collar and leash that are not attached to the collar. Once a dog is accustomed to the prong, and his reactions have been observed, you can eliminate the second leash, but a second collar should always be used as a backup, because the prong can release unexpectedly if the links come apart.



mikedavid00 said:


> After the 3rd day, he'll be walking fine and after a week will be responding to tugs.
> 
> But wow at 40lbs your going to have to musle him.


It is impossible to say that the dog will be responding after 3 days. It can take quite some time for old habits to consistently be replaced with new good ones. Time, kindness, and patience are in order when training any dog.

JMO as always...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> ROTFLMAO...BWAHAHAHA...seriously..anyone notice that song on that stay video? Nearly fell out of my chair I did!!


What?? There's sound, too??


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Is it a white cat with dark pigment? Because if it is it probably comes from an AKC/CKC line ROFLAMO


Could someone please tell me what thread I need to look in to find whatever comment mike made about white with dark pigment meaning purebred?



DJsMom said:


> I understand refuting what he is saying, but many of these responses have gone far beyond that.


Its not just a difference of opinion. His view of shelter dogs is NOT okay by any standard.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> The most powerful training tool to use on any dog is the human brain.


Oh now that's just way too sensible and unarguable for this thread..


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> Could someone please tell me what thread I need to look in to find whatever comment mike made about white with dark pigment meaning purebred?


http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-ge...reed-recommendations-please/667245-post2.html

http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-ge...eed-recommendations-please/667401-post34.html


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Careful. Your head may explode.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

the_mighty_khan said:


> http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-ge...reed-recommendations-please/667245-post2.html
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-ge...eed-recommendations-please/667401-post34.html


My head hurts now....

And you know less about dog training than you do choosing a dog....

And you know even less about dog genetics than you do about training. 

Mike, I am sure there is something you know quite a bit about,.... But it is not dogs, choosing a dog, dog training, dog genetics, etc.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

pugmom said:


> I trust the Mods to do their job





BrittanyG said:


> Ack, my post got deleted? Ok, I will practice that thing called "tact". Apologies to those I offended,


There you have it.

It's not a question of being offended. Profanity will not be tolerated, nor will suggestions of unpleasant acts performed on members.

Even ones we disagree with.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> Anyway people with kids that beat up dogs should put the kids to sleep


AGREED! Why would ANYONE allow their children to "beat up on" a dog? Children should be raised to be GENTLE to pets, not learning that it's ok to abuse them. My family put ME in the corner when I was mean to our dog and it bit me.



RedyreRottweilers said:


> All the above are training tools. I know people who use electronic collars to train their dogs. They are not used in an abusive manner. They are, like any other training tool, as kind or as cruel as the hand that is using them.
> 
> Slip collars should not be called choke collars. They are not intended to choke the dog. If a dog on a slip collar has a tight lead, the collar is useless, and the handler needs education and help with technique.
> 
> ...


Red, you always make so much sense in a thread full of chaos LOL.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy crap, this thread is still going! =O


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I would also like to know what the definition of a "Mainstream Dog Owner" is. Because Mike, even if you happen to be a horrible dog owner (it remains to be seen, right now you're just uber ignorant and moderately tolerable), just by being on this forum you are no longer what I would determine as "mainstream".





SandyPuppy said:


> That is a great point Xeph, which did not even ocurr to me until you said it.


I asked this question way back on page 9, but Mike hasn't answered it, yet.

Mike, your adoring fans are waiting!



FilleBelle said:


> I can't believe I am just now reading this thread. That's what I get for going out on a weekday night...
> 
> This is a-MAZ-ing, by the way.
> 
> Hey, Mike, are you taking questions? I would like to see a more complete description of a mainstream dog owner. We're throwing the word around, but I don't really know what we're talking about. I mean, how many hours does such a person work? Do they live in a house or an apartment? Do they have spouses, roommates, significant others, or children? How much money do they make? How many dogs have they owned in the past? Do mainstream dog owners have gym memberships, play a sport, or go jogging? Are they able to read or are they illiterate? Could we get a rundown on these people?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Red, you always make so much sense in a thread full of chaos LOL.


I agree. That was an excellent post.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy Cow I can't believe I missed all this!! 

Can I be a maynestreeme dohge enthuzieste twoo??


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Give poor Mike a break, guys. It's probably very exciting for him to be out of his mommy's basement, playing with her new puppy and video camera...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

This should be a lesson to everyone that everything you find on the Internet is NOT factual and shouldn't be taken as such. Imagine all of the uninformed people that will see Mikes videos and somehow assume he knows his rear from his elbow. For those of us that know better it is almost laughable. (If it were not so sad)

NOW, I will be as annoying as Mike. Here are some more people eaters with kids.
(yup, I just like to show of my cute babies)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Am I getting annoying yet?*


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hurry Hurry.. get those man savagers off those poor innocent victims!!!

(Great images BTW Inga).


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

I just watched about 3 minutes of this video and have no clue what he is talking about. He is not making much sense. I did note he said dog enthusiasts don't have jobs. WTF? He said he has his dog for 10 days and I guess that makes him a philosopher on dogs and their owners. 

INGA: Love the photos of the rottweilers. Where I do pet therapy they have two people who bring in rottweilers.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

You know what my father calls people that think that they know everything? Mr. (or Mrs.) Jeopardy. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ty_Tyler said:


> INGA: Love the photos of the rottweilers. Where I do pet therapy they have two people who bring in rottweilers.


What??? And they haven't killed anyone? How could that person bring them around....people?


----------



## Jennyfur (Oct 14, 2009)

Love. This. Thread. Seriously have been laughing non-stop. I have nothing to add that hasn't already been said, but it's good stuff.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

mikedavid00 said:


> Since the pitbull is obviously not a threat to your child, I guess you do leave the pitbull alone with your child?


Well, duh, the answer is clearly 'no' because the child may be a threat to the pitbull.

Of the five dogs we have around here regularly, the only one that is a bite threat is the miniature schnauzer - not the 50# shepherd/chow mix (shelter dog,) not the 55# lab mix (owner surrender,) not the 70# lab/border collie (Craig's list dog,) and not the 75# Plott hound (shelter dog who probably WAS surrendered when she grew from a cute little hound puppy to a full-grown bear-hunter.)

I'd like to point out that NOBODY has reported any complaints about this thread - and that includes Mainstream Mike, who has taken quite a beating without whining about it. He may be extravagantly incorrect, but he is apparently secure in his convictions.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Inga, is that seriously a picture of your dog with a NUN? How could anyone argue with that?!?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

the_mighty_khan said:


> http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-ge...reed-recommendations-please/667245-post2.html
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/posts/2-ge...eed-recommendations-please/667401-post34.html


oh.... my.... goooshhh.....

I just clicked on that first link and I am laughing SOOOO hard, my kids want to know what I'm laughing at.

ummm.... first of all Sandy could do that 3 months too....with zero training.
2nd of all.... what the heck is up with "its raining men"?? Why is a married man playing that as his theme song for a dog training vid? Weird. And.... gosh.... I knew he was messed up but.... gosh.

And... I think hes a white supremacist.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

SandyPuppy said:


> And... I think hes a white supremacist.


I was planning on staying out of this, just been following along but I had to comment because whenever Mike started spewing all this stuff I had this exact same thought. Everything he's said about purebred, white dogs being better than mutt, shelter dogs is eerily Aryan Nation. Very very strange.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

SandyPuppy said:


> oh.... my.... goooshhh.....
> 
> I just clicked on that first link and I am laughing SOOOO hard, my kids want to know what I'm laughing at.
> 
> ...


I was not going to say anything about the its raining men theme music. But it is more than a little odd.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't watch the video before, so I didn't realize he had "It's Raining Men" as his theme. That is really bizarre. Mike is such a freakshow.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I just got another foster dog today. I keep promising myself I'm done with fostering but if I hand't taken this guy in he would be in the pound right now.
He is a pure bred 8 pound AKC pomeranian. He was a show dog until his owner got tired of him and he has won several titles or whatever. I don't know much about showing dogs but I know hes won a bunch of stuff, whatever its called, in dog shows. His old owner keeps getting new poms and showing them. She will show one until it wins a few times, then she ditches it and gets a new one to show until she gets tired of that one and ditches it for a new one. She has a bunch of ex-show poms she keeps outside (all un-speutered) in extremely poor circumstances while her "current baby" (one of the offspring from the past "babies") as she puts it gets to live the pampered life indoors and be healthy with good care and food 
(until it gets tossed out with the rest).

He is three years old, very sweet, not a barker, potty trained, etc. His owner ditched him only because she is a selfish bit**.

But if I hadn't taken him in he would have gone to the shelter tonight, where Mike says he shouldn't be adopted because he is a problem dog. 

Oh, but wait. I forgot. It doesn't matter anyway because this purebred champion AKC dog isn't a purebred. He is black. Therefore worthless anyway and obviously untrainable.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

RonE said:


> I'd like to point out that NOBODY has reported any complaints about this thread - and that includes Mainstream Mike, who has taken quite a beating without whining about it. He may be extravagantly incorrect, but he is apparently secure in his convictions.


Heh, that's exactly my take on him. His unassailable self-confidence is matched only by his consummate misapprehension. He's a lost soul.

I like the moniker Mainstream Mike.



SandyPuppy said:


> And... I think hes a white supremacist.


Ha ha!!

About the raining men, he might be gay. Or just really into cheesy 80's dance music. So we shouldn't assume there's anything weird about that. Or has he said that he's married to a woman?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

canteloupe said:


> Heh, that's exactly my take on him. His unassailable self-confidence is matched only by his consummate misapprehension. He's a lost soul.
> 
> I like the moniker Mainstream Mike.
> 
> ...


Well, he is married to someone he refers to as his "wife". A man married to a man normally refers to that man as his husband. 

Also, that theme song in no relates to the dog training video he put it on. So even if he is gay its still kinda weird.
I'm into cheesy 80's dance music, but I would NOT have that as my theme song if I was a straight man. Still weird.
Being a straight woman though, I have always LOVED that song.


----------



## ~jessie~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone else notice the ad in this thread? lol...


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

~jessie~ said:


> Anyone else notice the ad in this thread? lol...


No I hadn't noticed!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

~jessie~ said:


> Anyone else notice the ad in this thread? lol...


OMG! Hahahaha!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

My baby killers feel left out. Okay, well just the one. Three guesses which one hates kids?










Hint: it's not this one.
Right. It's the purebred white with dark pigment AKC dog. NOT the shelter pit.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, I just finished reading this post in one sitting. I'm laughing, crying, and exhausted! Where the h#ll is Mike? Is he laying low since he was called out on posting hijacked pics and the likely B.S. story that went with them (on post:My puppy is no problem. why is that? )? 

I just wanted to thank everyone that has contributed to this thread-- great advice, pics, humor, etc..... It's obvious that we're all pretty much dog "ehthuesists"-- because we care about the well being of dogs. I don't know about all of you....... but I've been called worse!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's busy ruining a thread involving a teen whose family has decided they want a Saint Bernard.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

58 seconds. That's how much of the video I watched. That's more than enough, right?


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Xeph said:


> He's busy ruining a thread involving a teen whose family has decided they want a Saint Bernard.




Thanks for the info Xeph!! OMG-- unbelievable how he recommends a greyhound to someone who clearly has their heart set on a Saint. Seems like that person is doing the research-- thank dog for all the others giving good advice & the post to ignore Mike.



I will never get to bed!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

> 58 seconds. That's how much of the video I watched. That's more than enough, right?


Nooooo.. You didn't get to the song!!!!!  

I'm surprised you made it that far.. Wow!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

sassykzt said:


> Thanks for the info Xeph!! OMG-- unbelievable how he recommends a greyhound to someone who clearly has their heart set on a Saint. Seems like that person is doing the research-- thank dog for all the others giving good advice & the post to ignore Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> I will never get to bed!



lol same here


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

HersheyBear...

Is all those pictures in your Sig of Hershey??? If it is.. he looks totally different from the 1st picture to the last picture!! He's one beautiful dog thats for sure! So are all the kittys!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> HersheyBear...
> 
> Is all those pictures in your Sig of Hershey??? If it is.. he looks totally different from the 1st picture to the last picture!! He's one beautiful dog thats for sure! So are all the kittys!


yes! lol. he's changed a lot since he was a puppy. the shelter had initially told me they thought he was a cocker spaniel mix, but it doesn't seem that he is, lol


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

He finally got banned.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> He finally got banned.


I was just going to post about that.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

I was hoping he would be able to read my reply to his post that he was going to have his cat declawed. I feel terrible for the poor cat.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Ninja'd! 

Only because I keep an eye on his user profile so I can see what he posts next.

And yes, I realize I desperately need a life.









Alt text: What do you want me to do? LEAVE? Then they'll keep being wrong!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

XKCD!!! w00t! <3


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> He finally got banned.



Oh no!!!!!! Now who will amuse us????


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

sassykzt said:


> Oh no!!!!!! Now who will amuse us????


I'm sure another one will come along soon. They always do lmao.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder what finally did it? Instigated the banning I mean. (If we're allowed to talk about it. I don't want to get in trouble here.)



HersheyBear said:


> I was hoping he would be able to read my reply to his post that he was going to have his cat declawed. I feel terrible for the poor cat.


I've heard that a lot of vets now think it's unethical, and will try to dissuade anyone who comes to them asking for it. And a some won't do it at all. Maybe we can at least hope he ends up with a vet like that.

I think it should be illegal.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Alas, I forgot to link! After I chewed him out for hotlinking, too. -1000 nerd points for me.

The above comic is from http://xkcd.com and it is one of the highlights of the internet. The specific comic in question is http://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

First I would like to say, this Mike and his ten minute video, You need more rehearsal, you are fidgeting with your sleeves, looking to your left as though something is going on in that area, very distracting. A teleprompter may also help, and when to change scenes, stop the camera, and start at the new subject, all will be in a flash and it will look better then looking at the floor or ceiling. 

I feel you have simplified dog ownership to fit your lack of serious research. There is no problem with that, but when you come on a dogy forum with individuals that have more knowlege in there little finger then you have in your whole body, do us all a favor visit and hang out and misinform (bumsteer), another unfortunate dog forum to have you there. It is not that you are popular that you are making large threads, but your giving incorrect info and harming the integrity of a forum. BTW, I had a doberman, and you know nothing about the breed!! I feel your dog will end up in a shelter because it took a (we -we) one time too much in your home and you did not know how to house break properly. So in your logic, who ever rescues this dog will be in for big time problems, since you could not deal with it?


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheetah said:


> I'm sure another one will come along soon. They always do lmao.


He was banned in approx. 28 days-- is this a record??? Can you discuss briefly how someone is banned?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Well when somebody stops acting like a genuinely REAL, truely uneducated person, and starts looking more and more like a troll, it's inevitable lol. But I didn't ban him. >^^;<


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Dou, sorry for this post, a day late and a nickel short, Elana please forgive me


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I think we need to get him this shirt. 
http://www.zazzle.com/i_am_wrong_on_the_internet_tshirt-235343667113741753


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> I think we need to get him this shirt.
> http://www.zazzle.com/i_am_wrong_on_the_internet_tshirt-235343667113741753


ROFL! That's great!

I, too, wonder what the last straw was for him... It could be a number of things I guess?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

sassykzt said:


> He was banned in approx. 28 days-- is this a record??? Can you discuss briefly how someone is banned?


I want to make a zombie joke, but I never saw the movie. 

I know what pushed me over. Intentionally malicious spelling.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

didnt 'I poop on you' last like 5 days? or was it longer and I didnt realize? I often dont look at how long they have been aroung. I just remember him being there and the BANG he was gone! he was one of the ones to create threads about touchy subjects I believe.

do you gys remember him?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

sassykzt said:


> He was banned in approx. 28 days-- is this a record??? Can you discuss briefly how someone is banned?


Not even close.

There are members that have been banned within a minute of their first post. Most likely, nobody but the moderator even saw the post.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, now that the Fun is Over, I better do some work. 

I cannot beolieve I read this entire thread after having MISSED it at first because I was doing something NON DOG RELATED  for most of Wednesday.....


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I am a dog person who will slap you silly if you say I have no job, since I think raising my seven month old son and caring for our home (clean and fresh smelling with five dogs and a cat) is the most important job in the world.

My dogs are more important to me than most humans are, and they get the best of everything.

I despise the term furbabies, and I would never think of dogs as humans in fur suits. That's an insult to dogs and a dis-service to them. I understand and like dogs BECAUSE they are dogs, not in spite of it.

I have three active Golden Retrievers and a German Shepherd puppy. Oh no!!!!

Here's Spirit thinking about how tasty my little one looks *eyeroll*


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about Mainstream Mike being gone. 
Remember though, he is here in Toronto...I may stumble across him on the street one day...that could be FUN. LOL

Yeah, he was getting more and more trolllike as the days went on. 

Foyerhawk, what a handsome little human you have to go with your handsome little doggle!
I also happen to think that running a household well is MORE than a fulltime job.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Going to miss the poor guy. It's always entertaining when you get a person who is so stupid that they sound like a troll even when they're being serious.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

More than likely, he was banned - not for strong, bizarre opinions - but for hijacking unrelated threads with his peculiar agenda. I don't know. I sleep at night.

I would suggest, though, that we refrain from "debating" him at this point, since he is not here to participate. That's just good manners - which is the only valid response to very bad manners.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

One of the posters suggested he was a nutter (I think most trolls are) and with his extreme aversion to getting out and walking his dog, I wonder if that assessment wasn't dead on correct.. a real nutter. Afraid to go out and wanting attention and the way to get it is to do videos and be safe with the protective shell of the internet. Just a guess. 

Of course, all of us here are 100% perfectly normal. I know we are. Our dogs know we are. 

RonE.. you and I posted at the same time. 
You sleep at night too? WAY too normal...


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not thinking he was a troll, juts very misguided...

http://thebedbugwar.blogspot.com/


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> RonE.. you and I posted at the same time.
> You sleep at night too? WAY too normal...


Yeh, I'm afraid I'm really more 'mainstreem' than 'enthusiest.'

My dogs sleep at night, so I figure I might as well, too.

BTW, Mainstream Mike registered in 2007, so he lasted a lot more than 28 days. Until recently, he was a sleeper.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess peace will be restored soon, lol.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

wow...what an emotional rollercoaster...

i can't believe i read this entire thread. i think i better go out and get one of those "lives" everyone is talking about...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

AWWW Im gonna miss the maniac mainstream mike... I guess now I'll actually have to do homework instead of sitting on DF all day laughing my butt off


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I know what pushed me over. Intentionally malicious spelling.



Hahaha too funny but I'm fairly certain it's "malishus"...no worries though it happens to the best of us


----------

